# Klimawandel



## Adalfried (29. April 2009)

Der gute Klimawandel.

Ich hab mir jetzt mal dieses Al Gore Ding angeschaut. Ich war sehr erstaunt was der Onkel da alles erzählt.

Das erste waren seine tollen Diagramme. Ich find die Dinger sehr schön. Sie zeigen den Anstieg vom Klima und von CO2. Gut das jetzt das CO2 einige Jahre nach dem Klima kommt, ist jetzt nicht so wichtig. Denn wenn CO2 das Klima beeinflusst, müsst es vor dem Klima ansteigen. Das scheint aber keine Rolle zu spielen.

Das zweite sind diese Diagramme die so in die Vergangenheit schauen. Sehr hübsch gemacht und man sieht eben den Natürlichen Verlauf, bis heute. Gut sieht erstmal schrecklich aus und wenn man das bis zur letzten Eiszeit zurück zieht und davor, müsste es fast genau so aussehen. Das sind aber Vermutungen meiner Seits. Nein viel interessanter find ich, dass beim Klima kein anderer Faktor eine Rolle spielt.

Wenn ich jetzt in Elektrotechnik vor meiner kleinen Schaltung sitze und dort Messen soll. Muss man Anfangen erstmal zu schauen was man für Messgeräte verwendete, für Kabel, für Umgebungsbedingungen etc. Also fein notieren und nachweisen. Fein ich messe und messe … oh Moment auch hier wieder beachten. Einschwingen lassen, Temperatur von Bauteilen beachten, von einigen Messgeräten selbst etc. Wenn man jetzt einfach nur mist um halt zu sehen was passiert. Wie verhält sich halt ein Transistor oder Widerstand, beim Verändern von Spannung/Strom etc. Dann ist es ok wenn man einige Dinge nicht macht. Da reichen die passenden Messgeräte und Schaltung zu. Dann schaut man die Kurven an und sagt … ah so funzt es.

Wenn ich jetzt aber mit dieser Messung etwas aussagen will, über mein Bauteil. Dann gehört da alles dazu, was ich gesagt habe und vielleicht noch mehr (Fehlerrechnung etc.)
Das ganze aber ist bei keinem dieser Diagramme zu sehen. Es ist nicht zu sehen, was vor 30 Jahren, vor 100, vor 500, vor 1000 etc. Jahren alles da war. Wie viel Wald, Seen, die Lage der Kontinente, Die Neigung der Erdachse, die Sonnenaktivität, die Luftfeuchtigkeit, die Wolken, der Meeresspiegel alles. Eben unsere ganze Erde als Faktor dazu genommen, alles was dazu gehört. Die Abweichung der Entfernung zur Sonne etc. Das alles gehört aber eigentlich zu so einer Betrachtung dazu. Denn nur so kann ich die Werte auch nutzen und vor allem so sind sie Aussage kräftig. 
Sonst sagen die Werte eben nur aus, dass es wärmer wird. Ganz einfach, warum und wieso sagen sie dabei niemals aus. Wir müssen uns darauf einstellen das es wärmer wird, wir müssen auch effektiver unser Energie nutzen und vor allem lernen mit Rohstoffen arbeit. Also keine Sparlampe einschrauben und meinen dass man jetzt Umwelt schützt. Oder Windkraft für gut heißen etc. All diese Dinge Müssen gebaut werden und produziert. Das kostet Energie, aber das scheint keine Rolle zu spielen.

Wie gesagt die Erwärmung gibt es, dass steht fest. Aber um die wahren Gründe der Erwärmung zu finden, dafür brauch man mehr als nur zwei Diagramme und einen Onkel der das erklärt. Dazu brauch man alle Randbedingungen um wirklich einen Faktor oder eine Ursache zu ermitteln. Doch dieser fehlt in jeder Betrachtung.


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

jo...und?


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

geht es in diesem thread jetzt dazu deine elektronik kenntnisse zu zeigen oder sich konstruktiv mit  an unconvienent truth auseiander zu setzen? gores fakten sind zwar einseitig aber stimmen. was du z.b. total vernachlässigst ist das diagram was den co2 wert bei der ersten eiszeit ebenfalls mit aufzeichnet und dem klima gegenüber stellt. da lässt sich klar ein trend ablesen und so schnell wie du denkst das veränderungen bezüglich der erde passieren ist es nicht. fakt ist auch das co2 als eine art sunblocker wirkt nur umgekehrt. seine futuramafilmchen zeigtd as ganz anschaulich.
das einzige was du gore mit dem film vorwerfen kannst ist, das er stark aus dem umwelthype profitiert , aber du kannst ihm nicht vorwerfen die fakten schlecht recherchiert zu ahebn. du kannst gern in eine seiner vorlesungen gehen und dir sämtliche quellen geben lassen. ich kann dir versichernd as er dabei keine 0815 bild-leserumfragen benutzt.


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Hallo? Night falls denk nach... Al Gore is Politiker an der höchsten Spitze (war er mal Präsident? Weiss nicht mal...) und wenn Adalfried recht hat, werden wir gerade von den wichtigsten Leuten der Welt verarscht... um es milde auszudrücken. Wir haben den Film vor 2 Jahren ind er Schule gesehen als Lernstoff!!!
Vllt bin ich auch einfach nur zu angefressen von den heutigen Politikern, sodass ich im generellem Misstrauisch gegen sie bin...

Hab auch ein paar negative Stimmen gehört, über den KlimaWandel. Ich frage mich auch, ob ich jetzt den medien und den Politikern in der Sache trauen kann, oder nicht?

Ich persöhnlich kenne mich mit der Materie nicht aus.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo? Night falls denk nach... Al Gore is Politiker an der höchsten Spitze (war er mal Präsident? Weiss nicht mal...) und wenn Adalfried recht hat, werden wir gerade von den wichtigsten Leuten der Welt verarscht... um es milde auszudrücken. Wir haben den Film vor 2 Jahren ind er Schule gesehen als Lernstoff!!!
> 
> Hab auch ein paar negative Stimmen gehört, über den KlimaWandel. Ich frage mich auch, ob ich jetzt den medien in der Sache trauen kann, oder nicht?


Der witz bei Studien über den Klimwandel ist das es 2 seiten gibt die eine seite forscht in richtung "gibts nicht und wirds auch nicht geben" und legt das mit fakten fest und die andere seite machts genau so


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo? Night falls denk nach... Al Gore is Politiker an der höchsten Spitze (war er mal Präsident? Weiss nicht mal...) und wenn Adalfried recht hat, werden wir gerade von den wichtigsten Leuten der Welt verarscht... um es milde auszudrücken. Wir haben den Film vor 2 Jahren ind er Schule gesehen als Lernstoff!!!
> 
> Hab auch ein paar negative Stimmen gehört, über den KlimaWandel. Ich frage mich auch, ob ich jetzt den medien in der Sache trauen kann, oder nicht?


wir haben den film auch gesehen und uns kritisch mit auseinander gesetzt. 
die daten die er nennt sind fakt und soweit auch richtig interpretiert, allerdings ist halt die presentation durch den film ansich sehr aufgebauscht da er unteranderem sehr heroisch in bezug auf seinen sohn dargestellt wird und somit mehr sympathien ziehen soll. aber er hat damit immernoch recht. die frage ist nur inwiefern man gewillt ist seine lebensbedingungen zu ändern. das betrifft nicht nur autos etc sondern auch fleisch. kühe produzieren in der massenhaltung soviel methan das es auch schon ein starken einfluss hat. das selbe gilt für den reisanbau .


----------



## LordofDemons (29. April 2009)

Also die Theorie die mir am besten gefällt (wenn mand as so sagen kann) ist...

das die Erde sich von selbst erwärmt (was sie alle paar jahrtausende mal macht) und durch die menschen und ihr verhalten wird das ganze nur beschleunigt und verstärkt


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

das seh ich genauso. sicher gab es den klimawandel schon immer, aber er vollzog sich nie so schnell und abrupt wie es jetzt gerade passiert. als einen zufall kann mand as doch beim besten willen nicht betrachten


----------



## Greshnak (29. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> jo...und?



GZ einen Post mehr.



Das die Erde sich selbst erwärmt glaube ich nicht, wie das denn? Obwohl könnte vond er Sonne kommen, aber die Menschen sind dran Schuld das is klar.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

das mit der natürlichen erderwärmung funktioniert über die athmossphäre. da diese bei der erde sich immer wieder ändert kommt auch dieses hoch und runter des klimas zustande.


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das mit der natürlichen erderwärmung funktioniert über die athmossphäre. da diese bei der erde sich immer wieder ändert kommt auch dieses hoch und runter des klimas zustande.



genau. so sind auch die eiszeiten etc entstanden. das eis is immer mehr getaut, dadurch is ne grössere wasserfläche entstanden welche mehr sonnenstrahlen reflektiert hat als sonst land und dadurch hat sich alles massiv abgekühlt. e voila da is die neue eiszeit. können ja schonma warme klamotten kaufen gehn^^


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

> GZ einen Post mehr.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber bei mittlerweile über 800 ist es mittlerweile nichtmehr so eine große Aufregung wenn sich der Zähler um 1 erhöht...

Ich bin für Klimaerwärmung. Strand vor der Haustür - Palmen - leicht bekleidete Frauen, was will ich mehr? Das einzige Problem könnte es darstellen, dass wir durch die Wuppertaler Riviera hier nen Tourismusparadies werden und die Bierpreise steigen. :/


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


denk erst an die mücken wenn du am wasser wohnst, ich haaaaaaassse diese viecher und meine balkontür ist direkt über einem teich >.<


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Du hast was vergessen... die Bevölkerung an den Küsten werden ins Landesinnere vorrücken, falls das Wasser wirklich die erde überflutet. Und wo werden dann diese Menschen wohnen? Bei dir und bei mir Zuhause.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Dann kommen die Metalbands aus dem Norden zu uns. Ist doch gar nicht schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

solang die keinen trommelkreis in meinem garten bilden können se da ruhig campen udn ausm teich trinken xD


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

> Du hast was vergessen... die Bevölkerung an den Küsten werden ins Landesinnere vorrücken, falls das Wasser wirklich die erde überflutet. Und wo werden dann diese Menschen wohnen? Bei dir und bei mir Zuhause.


Nope, die ertrinken alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das mit den Mücken könnte echt ein Problem werden... Vllt erfindet man ja bis dahin dann ne Möglichkeit sämtliche von den Viechern mit einer biologischen Waffe zu vernichten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Nope, die ertrinken alle!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist durch und durch ein Mensch.... "It's annoying? NUKE IT AWAY FROM THE SURFACE OF EARTH!"


----------



## Adalfried (29. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99yDQZ1pZ5U


Nein es geht eben darum. Das diese einfache Trennt sind. Ganz klar, man kann nach Messen das es so ist. Aber die Erwärmung, eilt dem CO2 immer voraus. Das heißt der CO2 gehalt ändert sich, mit dem Klima. Dadurch wird dann automatisch das Klima mit hochgezogen und der Kreislauf bingt.

Das problem ist aber ehr, dass wir das CO2 zwar produzieren, es aber nicht wirklich damit sind. Wir sind es viel mehr damit, dass wir den Regenwald Abholzen. Dieser Produziert Wolken und dieser wieder Kühlen das Klima ab. Dazu kommt Regen und andere Effekte, die auch zum ganzen gehören. Vulkane zeigen dies natürlich sehr deutlich, wenn diese Ausbrechen und zwar richtig ausbrechen, ändert sich Global das Klima. Diese Vulkane sind enorm.

Wir Menschen spiele eine Rolle, dass ist klar. Aber ob wir so eine große Rolle spielen mit CO2 ist Fraglich.
Warum soll ich eine Sparlampe in meine Wohnung schrauben, damit ich weniger CO2 Produziere? Diese Rechnung würde ich gernmal sehen. Dazu kommt das am Ende was ich weniger mache, jemand anders wieder mehr machen darf und damit sparen wir am Ende kein CO2, sondern nur Sondermüll kommt dazu.

CO2 ist ja die eigentlich Lüge, an dem ganzen. Klar gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen CO2 und Klima, aber wenn CO2 der einzige Faktor ist. Dann müsste man mal rechnen wie effektiv es wäre, alle Kraftwerke, alles Abzuschlaten und zu sehen wohin wir dann kommen. Eine Extrembetrachtung eben. Die zwar nie erreicht werden kann, aber dennoch vor Augen führen sollte was dann passiert. Wenn wir jetzt aufhören CO2 zu Produzieren, also ganz einfach von heut auf Morgen. Ohne dabei zu sehen, ob dass Möglich ist, dann müsste man doch laut diesen studien den Klimawandel stoppen oder Verlangsamen. Aber wenn ich eine Verlangsamung mit Abschaltung schaffe, dann ist doch völlig Sinnlos dass ich für CO2 eine Sparlampe in meine Wohnung schraube?

Nein Sinnvoller wären da alternative Energie zu fördern. Windkraft ist derzeit keine und sollte es erst dann werden, wenn man sie Sinnvoller nutzen kann und keine Notkraftwerke für Unwetter braucht. Sonnenkraftwerke und SOlarzellen sind eine Alternative, aber auch nur Dezentral. Fusionskraftwerke sollten doch ein großes Ziel sein. Atomkraft ist derzeit deutlich Umweltfreundlicher als Kohlekraftwerke. Da diese Kohle bruachen und die Kohle nur über Energie zum Kraftwerkt kommt. Das ganze aber in großen Mengen. Daher ist Kohle der völlig falsche Weg.
Weg von Rohstoffen wie Kohle, Öl etc. sollte man nicht wegen CO2 Blödsinn, sondern wegen der Zukunft. Diese Rohstoffe wird es eines Tages nicht mehr geben und daher brauche wir da Alternativen. Pflanzen sind keine, solange wir große Mengen brauchen und wenn Regenwald geholzt werden muss, dass Leute mit ihren Ölautos fahren können, ist es nicht Umweltfreundlich.
Wir sollten uns Gedanken machen über unsere Zukunft, aber nicht auf einen Weg vom Klimawandel, denn wir vielleicht garnicht mehr stoppen können. Selbst wenn wir alles abschalten.

Die Randbedingungen von CO2 Messungen sind auch nicht Nachvollziehbar. Das ist ja auch ein wichtiger Punkt. Klar sieht man den Trend, dass ist fakt. Aber man sieht nicht ob das CO2 in direkter VErbindung mit dem Klimawandel steht. Es besteht ein Zusammenhang, aber wie stark dieser ist und ob Klima CO2 erhöht oder CO2 Klima, steht doch nicht richtig fest. Wie stark CO2 auch das Klima beeinflusst genau so wenig. Klar gibt es einen Zusammenhang. Aber wenn wir den Grund des plötzlichen Anstiegs nicht kennen, brauchen wir nicht Anfangen zu meinen der Mensch ist es. Die Eiszeit gab es doch schonmal und als sie los ging, stieg das CO2 auch an. Aber woher? Warum stieg es auf einmal an? Was war der auslöser des ganzen. Der Mensch kann es dort ja wohl garnicht gewesen sein. War es vielleicht die Erde selbst, mit ihrer Stellung zur Sonne? IhrE Neigung, ihre Wolkenbildung der letzten Jahre? War es ein Vulkan.

Der wichtige Punkt ist doch solange wir nicht alle Faktoren kennen, ist dass ganze das Prinzip. Probieren und Sehen. Also wir haben 100 Rädchen mit Verschiedenen Symbolen, drehen drann und sehen was passiert. Wenn wir am falschen drehen, aber wir pech. Dann lassen wir es los und drehen am nächsten. Ja aber jetzt wissen wir nicht was passiert wenn wir das andere Rädchen zurück drehen, ob es genau so wieder zurück geht oder anders?

Lokale Effekte kann man verändern und beeinflussen und das sollte unser Ziel sein und der Globale Gedanke sollte Energiesparen sein. Energiesparen ist es auch, der Globale Gedanken. Doch das Problem eben auf der Suche nach CO2.

Eine Solarzelle macht nur Sinn, wenn sie ihre Produktionskosten reinspielt. Ein Windrat ja genau so. Doch dies sieht niemand. Gezeiten Kraftwerke sind auch keine richtige Lösung, sie zerstören wieder Tierwelt? Auch Windkraft zerstört Tierwelt, viele Vogelarten nisten nicht mehr in der nähe von Windrädern. Taja aber die Dinger müssen ihre Produktionskosten erstmal einspielen und das ist viel. Aufbau, Produktion und dann die WEchselrichter, damit die Energie ins Netz kann. Erst wenn das alles eingespielt ist, macht das Kraftwerk wirklich was für die Umwelt. Davor zerstört es nur Umwelt. Dies muss man betrachten und die Dinger sind aus den Boden geschossen wie nichts, aber zuverlässig Energie produzieren sie nicht. Kaum ist es Windstill war es dass und kaum blässt der Wind mal richtig, gehen sie auch nicht. 

Nein diese Diagrame sind in meinen Augen ein Problem. Auch frag ich mich warum der Eisbär sterben sollte, wenn die Polkappen schmelzen. Denn gibt es glaub ich auch in Sibiren und Kanada und Roben sind seine GRundnahrung, aber dass der Mensch die tötet, hat natürlich nichts damit zu tun. Der Punkt ist der. Man sollte darüber natürlich reden und diskutieren. Aber man sollte Vor- und Nachteile sehen und auch darüber nachdenken, was ist wenn Neben CO2, Methan auch ein Grund sein kann. Das ding ist sogar schlimmer als CO2 und dies wird vom Meer produziert und wenn das Abkühlt, was passiert wenn der Golfstorm versiegt, ist schlimmer als wenn wir noch alles mit Kohle machen. Dazu müsste das Klima doch gerade am Anfang der Industirezeit gestiegen sein und durch den Krieg? Aber die starke Steigung findet man in diesem Diagramm ja erst ab den 60er? Also weit nach der Industire Revolution?


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

der treibhauseffekt entsteht nicht nur durch Co2 wie du hier versuchst die umweltforscher zu interpretieren. du sagst selbst methan ist ein ernst zunehmendes  schadmittel, aber wie schon gesagt wird das vom menschen ebenfalls in rauen mengen produziert durch massenhaltung und riesige landwirtschaftliche flächen, deren ackergerät wiederum co2 erzeugt. es macht schon einen unterschied um du ein energiesparbirne benutzt,d enn am ende summiert sich das wenn es auch andere machen. wenn jeder dabei so denken würde wie du (was im moment eigentlich wirklich so ist...traurig) wird die erde imemr mehr zerstört.
noch zur aufklärung. Co2 ist ein durch verbrennungsprozesse entstehendes gas, das hat nix mit sonneneinstrahlung zu tun. dieses gas bewirkt aber das die sonnenstrahlung wieder auf die erde zurück reflektiert wird und somit mehr energie abgibt. daraus folgert sich eine erwärmung. wenn du gores film vernünftig gesehen httest,d ann wör dir bestimtm aufgefallen das er selbst sagt das es schwanke co2 werte schon immer gab, da sie von planzen etc gebunden werden udn wieder freigegeben. ein natürlicher kreislauf also. dafür hat er übrigens auch ein diagramm gehabt. als er dann das letzt 1/20 vom diagramm zeigt (was den co2 anstieg in der neuzeit darstellt) steigt dir kurve innerhalb kürzester zeit drastisch an auf ca das dreifache. laut prognosen von renomierten wissenschaftlern wird es in ein paar mehr jahren ca, das 4 fache vom normalwert bei den schwankungen sein.


p.s eine allgemeine bitte: ich finde solche themen ja gut und das man drüber spricht, aber wenn manw irklich mitreden will, bitte vorher erstmal eine grundlage an wissen schaffen, denn bei dir z.b. merkt man deutlich das hintergundwissen fehlt und der "stammtisch" etwas durch kommt


----------



## Noxiel (29. April 2009)

Ich mag mich irren, aber gibt es nicht mehr offizielle Quellen, welche den Menschen als Hauptverursacher der Erderwärmung sehen als solche, die das Gegenteil behaupten und meist Lobbyisten sind und auf den Gehaltszetteln, dieser oder jener Wirtschafts- bzw. Industriebranche stehen? 

Die Diskussion um die Causa Mensch als Verantwortlichen der Klimaerwärmung gibt es schon, als Al Gore noch nicht vor irgendwelchen PowerPoint Präsentationen stand und von der gebeutelten Umwelt gesprochen hat. Desweiteren bin ich im Übrigen ein Befürworter dieser These. Was wir in den letzten 100 Jahren in die Luft geblasen haben, gerade zur Zeit der großen Industrialisierung, hat die Erde in 10.000en von Jahren einlagern können. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass sich so ein Prozess ohne Auswirkungen zuträgt, mal ganz zu schweigen von den Klimakillern, die wir eigenständig produziert haben.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

um das von noxiel gesagte bezüglich lobbyisten zu bestätigen: al gore zeigt auch ein schönes dokument vom amerikanischen umweltminister o.ä. der von der öllobby kam. er hat bei einem bericht zur lage der umwelt wörter durchgestrichen und hingeschrieben "das kann so nicht stimmen" oder "das darf man den leuten nicht so sagen"


----------



## LordofDemons (29. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann kommen die Metalbands aus dem Norden zu uns. Ist doch gar nicht schlecht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das wär geil



Selor schrieb:


> Du bist durch und durch ein Mensch.... "It's annoying? NUKE IT AWAY FROM THE SURFACE OF EARTH!"


tja wir menschen sind schon wirklich BOMBastisch


----------



## Adalfried (29. April 2009)

Es steckt eben eine Lobby dahinter und wir alle Kennen den Simpsons Song =)

http://www.livevideo.com/video/MikeNobody/...o-the-ston.aspx

Ja aber das Diagramm mein ich. CO2 ist nicht das einzige Treibhaus gas und es gibt so einen Netten Vertrag. Der eine Maximalgrenze von CO2 Festlegt. Diesen dürfen wir nicht überschreiten. Gut wenn ich jetzt also meine Lampe einspare, weil wir 2,5% vom Gesamten Energiehaushalt aus machen ... also die Lampen. Wovon ein großer Teil ja eh schon Leuchtstoffröhren sind, da viele Fabriken etc. eh keine Glühlampen drin haben, ändert das vielleicht 1%. Gut 1% ist ein Anfang, aber der Witz. Wenn wir 1% Weniger fahren, fährt die Industire (Dank Kohle ;p) ja 1% mehr. Toll ... das Problem Co2 ist nicht gespart wurden. Im Gegenteil wir haben jetzt Giftige Lampen, die wir Extra Entsorgen müssen. Die kommen nicht mehr in den Hausmühl. Sie sind giftig! CO2 wurde ja keiner Gespart, da man ja diesen Vertrag hat und damit stehen wir ja genau vor dem Problem. 
Was spart Wirklich. 5 Minuten Licht zu Weihnachten ausmachen auf keinen Fall. Keine Tannenbaumbeleuchtung auf den Weihnachtsmärkten und überhaupt viel zu viel GLühbirnen zu Weihnachten. Weg damit vollkommen. Wieso muss es Weihnachten hell leuchten? Weil Weihnachten ist? Das was ich spare, soll der Rest doch nicht zu Weihnachten verballern. Da hätte ich das Sparen lassen können.

Dazu find ich das hier interessant

http://www.hamburger-bildungsserver.de/wel.../poster-12.html

Das berühmte Diagramm. Auch hier sieht man diese Kurve und natürlich den Anstieg in den letzten Jahren. Aber die graue Kurve ist sehr interssant oder der graue Bereich und genau das ist der Punkt.

Man verfolgt diese Kurve über 100 Jahren. Aber welche Faktoren waren dort alles anders? Welche Faktoren waren vor 1000 Jahren anders. Die Sonnenaktivität wird ja wohl auch wichtig sein, die Neigung der Erde etc. Das ganze muss man auch dazu nehmen. Sonst sind die Werte an sich falsch.

http://www.hamburger-bildungsserver.de/wel.../poster-12.html Diese Kurve ist auch sehr hübsch. Sie zeigtes über einen etwas größeren Zeitraum und hier sieht man auch, dass diese Werte öfter Vorgekommen sind.

Wir Menshcen haben zu verschulden das unsere Luft schädlicher ist, für uns und Pflanzen so wie Tiere. Das wir Seen vergiften, Regenwald abholzen, Wälder roden, Tiere ausrotten und ähnliches. Aber das Klima so stark beeinfluss, dass könnten wir kaum. Unser Ozean ist viel größer, als alles andere auf der Erde und dieser Energie und Treibhausgas speicher, hat deutlich mehr zu sagen als wir. Wenn da die Sonne über einen Langen Zeitraum sehr aktiv ist, dann wird dieser Speicher erst aktiviert und gibt alles Frei. Dann kann die Sonne auch einige Jahre garnicht mehr Leuchten, dieser Speicher wird erstmal arbeiten und genau der gehört auch dazu. Selbst wenn wir es stoppen, der Ozean verändert die ganze REaktion darauf um Jahre, locker 10 Jahre.

Ich glaub der Mensch hat Lokale Effekte auf den GEwissen. Abgeholzte Berghänge, lassen Schlamlawinen zu. Skiurlauber verursachen Lawinen. Menschen am STrand vertreiben die Tiere dort etc. Das macht der Mensch. Aber zur Ererwärmung trägt der Mensch schon mit seiner Anwesenheit bei. Wenn wir Sport treiben, Fahrrad fahren etc. Das ist Energie, die umgewandelt wird und diese Energie geht ja nicht verloren, sondern an unsere Umwelt. Wir zertretten Grünflächen und bauen sehen zu oder Flüsse etc. Das sind Effekte, bei den wir sehr stark Mitwirken.

Auch ist ein Effek der Unwetter oft falsch gedeutet. Die Anzahl der Unwetter Ändert sich nicht. Im Gegenteil, sie müssten sogar weniger werden. Aber durch die Veränderung der Luftströmungen werden oft Wetter auf Festland getrieben, die vorher nie dort hin gekommen werden. Die Alpen schützen uns vor Amerikanischen Wetter verhältnissen. Aber die Jetsstreams haben sich verlagert und drücken einige Wetterfronten direkt nach Europa und somit Deutschland. Dies sind dann auch Unwetter. Das Unwetter selbst, war aber schon da, es wäre nur nicht nach Deutschland gekommen.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

sag mal guckst du dir deine eigenen diagramme auch mal an? der ansteig an co2 über die letzten hundert jahre hatte nie einen solch drastisch erhöhten wert der vergleich mit denen ist die tausende von jahren zurück liegen ,wer da keinen zusammenhang mit der industralisierung sieht ist engstirnig.


----------



## Thront (29. April 2009)

wenn ich dafür in den nächsten jahren wieder einen so dermaßen geilen april bekomme verschmutze ich gerne die umwelt. 

der smog gibt dem grillfleisch das gewisse rauchige etwas. und sind wir mal ehrlich- was gibt es schöneres als lösemittel, bier und sonnenschein. das alles jetzt schon im april? und dafür nur n bisschen mehr autofahren und andere kleinigkeiten? 


drehe gleich die heizung wieder auf- mal sehn ob ich dazu beitragen kann den nächsten märz angenehmer zu gestalten.


----------



## Noxiel (30. April 2009)

Und wenn manche nur durch ihre Dekonstruktivität zum Thema auffallen können, hauptsache dagegen...


----------



## Kurushimi (30. April 2009)

der co2 anstieg lässt sich doch selbst ohne graphiken für jeden normal denkenden menschen erklären. 

wenn man mal zurückdenkt an die römerzeit, da war europa fast völlig von wald bedeckt. bäume und vegetation sind gebundenes co2. regenwald und nordamerikanische urwälder waren auch noch intakt. da gibts ja berichte der conquistadores und der ersten siedler in amerika, wie es damals aussah. 

die technischen möglichkeiten, das im grossen stil abzuholzen hatte man erst im verlauf der industrialisierung. die nordamierkanischen und eurtopäischen urwälder gibts nicht mehr, der regenwald schrumpft auch jährlich in flächen wie mittlere bundesländer. das alles is schonmal freigesetztes co2. dazu kommt seit ca 100 jahren die nutzung fossiler brennstoffe- da wird auch wieder unmengen an co2 freigesetzt das milliarden von jahren unter der erde eingeschlossen war. das landet auch in der atmosphäre. 

soweit sollte das jedem klar sein. 

die auswirkungen lassen sich net so einfach feststellen, aber trotzdem sind die erkennbar. natürlich kann man wissenschaftler bezahlen, gegenteiligen mist zu verzapfen. aber wies so schön heist "wess' brot ich ess, dess' lied ich sing"

ich kann jedem nur empfehlen mal das buch von Alan Wiseman "Die Welt ohne uns" zu lesen. das ist mal ein blick aus einem anderen winkel. nicht, was wir angerichtet haben, sondern wie würde die welt reagieren, wenn wir plötzlich alle weg wären und wie lange würde man noch unssere hinterlassenschaften feststellen können.


----------



## Xondor (30. April 2009)

Der Klimawandel und der Mensch als sein (Haupt)Verursacher sind fakt.

Die mehreren, mit anfangs glaubwürdigen und mit schwer widerlegbaren Beispielen unterstrichenen Berichte, die dagegen sprechen, werden von Konzernen "gesponsered", die einen riesen Nutzen daraus ziehen, die extreme Maßnahmen gegen den Klimawandel so weit wie möglich hinauszuzögern.

Je länger dieses Netzwerk aus den mächtigsten Personen und Konzernen solche Studien als Ausrede hat, können sie ohne teure Anpassungen an die sonst folgenden neuen Gesetze weiterarbeiten. Jeder Tag, an dem das so bleibt, spart Millionen.


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Je länger dieses Netzwerk aus den mächtigsten Personen und Konzernen solche Studien als Ausrede hat, können sie ohne teure Anpassungen an die sonst folgenden neuen Gesetze weiterarbeiten. Jeder Tag, an dem das so bleibt, spart Millionen.


ob das jetzt immernoch so ist glaub ich nicht mal, man sieht ja wie es general motors ergeht mit ihren spritfressenden autos.


----------



## dalai (30. April 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Auch ist ein Effek der Unwetter oft falsch gedeutet. Die Anzahl der Unwetter Ändert sich nicht. Im Gegenteil, sie müssten sogar weniger werden. Aber durch die Veränderung der Luftströmungen werden oft Wetter auf Festland getrieben, die vorher nie dort hin gekommen werden. Die Alpen schützen uns vor Amerikanischen Wetter verhältnissen. Aber die Jetsstreams haben sich verlagert und drücken einige Wetterfronten direkt nach Europa und somit Deutschland. Dies sind dann auch Unwetter. Das Unwetter selbst, war aber schon da, es wäre nur nicht nach Deutschland gekommen.



Wenn ich das jetzt richtig gedeutet habe redest du davon, dass es immer stärkere Stürme gibt. Durch die Klimaerwährung erwärmen sich ja alle gewässer. Hurrikan Katrina war erst sehr stark, schwächte jedoch ab bevor er Florida traf. Die meisten Menschen dachten jetzt ist es vorbei mit dem Sturm, jedoch kam er über den Golf von Mexico und gewann enorm an Stärke. Wieso? Oben dem warmen Golf von mexico sind enorme Windgeschwindigkeiten, den generell gilt, je wärmer das gewässer, desto mehr Wind. In diesem Video sieht man gut wie der Hurrikan wieder stärker wird: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SLXYRJnYm0
Genau das gleiche ist mit Hurrikan Rita passiert, es wäre sogar zu einer noch grösseren katastrophe gekommen, wenn er auf eine Stadt geprallt wäre, da seine Windgeschwindigkeiten noch höher waren als bei Katrina.

Warum ich das alles erkläre? Um zu illustrieren wie eine Zunahme der temperatur zu stärkeren Winden und so zu stärkeren Stürmen führt. Das wird auch im Film gesagt, z.B. der erste Hurrikan der auf Brasilien traf, oder 10 (8? weiss nicht mehr) Taifune in einer saison in japan.


----------



## Azure_kite (1. Mai 2009)

Das es eine Erwärmung gibt ist klar und belegt, das der Mensch ein Faktor ist ist auch klar, nur in welchen Maße kann keiner wircklich  100% sagen, es wird immer Daten geben die dafür sprechen und welche die dagegen, muss man halt auch analysieren was schwerer wiegt etc. Insgesamt muss man sagen, was oft nicht gesagt wird ist, dass es noch viele Unklarheiten gibt. Außerdem sagen Kritiker, dass viele Diagramme etc veraltet sind, also schon zu dem Zeitpunkt wo der Film gedreht wurde. Nur so als Info: Das Haus von AL Gore hat eine wesentlich schlechtere Klimabilanz als die Range von Geoge W. Bush. Insgesamt muss man sagen, dass der Film  recht Oberflächlich ist, was auch verständlich ist, da es sonst viel zu komplex werden würde, als das es in so kurzer Zeit erklärbar wäre und es auch noch die Mehrheit versteht, denn es ist nun mal so, dass die Welt viel zu Komplex ist um ales zu verstehen, nur viele schalten schon bei dem kleinsten Anspruch ab. Außerdem ist in dieser Debatte mehr schein als sein, denn die wenigsten Politiker machen ernsthaft etwas, fahren selber sogar mit Spritschluckern.
 Außerdem verschmutzen wir die Umwelt mit anderen Dingen sehr viel stärker, so kippen wir Massenhaft Abfall ins mehr, um Beseitigungskosten zu sparen, holzen massiv die Regenwälder ab, verschippern PC-Müll nach Afrika, der dort in die Gegend geschmissen wird und verbrannt wird, allgemein schmeisen wir den Müll oft einfach in die Gegend. Unterstützen so Firmen wie Monsanto die mit PCB die ganze Welt verseucht haben. Essen viel zu viel Fleisch( 1 Kilo Rindfleich verbraucht 10.000 Liter Wasser), Essen zu viel Fisch bestimmter Sorten(Thunfisch z.B.), In Entwicklungsländer werden häufig sogenannte Cash-crops angebaut, die eigtl dort nicht unbedingt hingehören, die außerdem die dortige Bevölkerung verhungern lässt.  Wir verwenden außerdem Massenhaft Pestizide etc, obwohl das eigtl nicht nötig wäre, wenn wir entsprechend vielfältigen Ackerbau betreiben würden und eben nicht so viel Fleisch essen würden und auf einige Genussmittel verzichten würden.
Es gibt so vieles was wichtiger wäre als CO², aber durch diese Debatte abgelenkt wird.

Achja Durch den CO² handel würde sich nur dann etwas ändern, wenn die maximale Menge extrem niedrig wäre, weil sonst kaufen sich einfach die Reichen die Zertifikate und alles bleibt so wie es ist, da die großen Konzerne es nur einen Bruchteil ausmachen würde an Kosten. Achja Al Gore bräuchte auch nix für den Klimaschutz machen, kann sich ja Zertifikate kaufen. Letztlich dient der CO² handel nur um ein gutes gewissen zu verschaffen und um gute PR, sogenanntes Greenwashing. Soweit ich weis ging der CO² Preis in Europa nach unten anstatt nach oben( hab das jetzt nicht nachgeprüft, is nur so ne Erinnnerung) 

Achja, viele Katastrophen entshenen erst dadurch, das Menschen in Gebiete sich ansiedeln, in denen Gefahren herschen und es keine entsprechende Sicherung gibt. So sind viele Dämme in New Orleans extrem baufällig gewesen.  

Kurz: Es gibt viel wichtigere Dinge als das CO² zu reduzieren, die auch mehr bringen würden, aber leider würde das die Gewinne der Konzerne schmälern und uns etwas "Lebensqualität" kosten, da wir dann nicht mehr so viele exotische Früchte hätten und auch nicht alles zu fast jeder Jahreszeit.

Achja @ Manoroth, je weniger Eis desto mehr erwärmt sich das Wasser und je mehr Eis desto weniger, da Eis mehr reflektiert. Schwarz/Blau absorbiert energie, Weiß reflektiert. Was durch das schmelzen passiert zeigt der Film The day after tomorrow ganz ordentlich, nur das keine Stürme deswegen entstehen, aber der Golfstrom könnte dadurch, wegen dem ende des Thermohalinen Sogs., dadurch wiederum wird es Kälter. 

Monsanto


----------



## Zonalar (1. Mai 2009)

So viel schlechtes auf dieser Welt... und wasw machen wir? Konsumieren...

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, das wir gemästet werden, nur um wieder Geschlachtet zu werden, damit der Staat sein Geld verdient.

@Ansure_kite:  Voll und ganz */sign*


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Der Klimawandel ist eine Lüge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel ist eine Lüge!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Irgendwelche weiterführenden Belege, Hinweise, Quellen für diese These? Ansonsten möchte ich Dich bitten, solche Kommentare in Zukunft zu unterlassen, das sie weder der Diskussion förderlich sind, noch einen anderen Zweck als den der Provokation erfüllen. Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Irgendwelche weiterführenden Belege, Hinweise, Quellen für diese These? Ansonsten möchte ich Dich bitten, solche Kommentare in Zukunft zu unterlassen, das sie weder der Diskussion förderlich sind, noch einen anderen Zweck als den der Provokation erfüllen. Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gerne:
1000 und noch mehr Quellen


----------



## Noxiel (1. Mai 2009)

Und jetzt poste ich die ungezählten Seiten von internationalen, unabhängigen und offenkundig seriösen Organisationen, welche den Mensch als größten Faktor für die Klimaerwärmung sehen und wir haben ein klassisches Patt.

Wenn man an einer Diskussion teilnehmen möchte, sollte man auch Argumente und Beiträge verfassen sowie eine eigene Meinungen besitzen und nicht einen anonymen Link auf irgendeine Seite verlinken. Das ist doch keine Diskussionskultur.


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> Achja @ Manoroth, je weniger Eis desto mehr erwärmt sich das Wasser und je mehr Eis desto weniger, da Eis mehr reflektiert. Schwarz/Blau absorbiert energie, Weiß reflektiert. Was durch das schmelzen passiert zeigt der Film The day after tomorrow ganz ordentlich, nur das keine Stürme deswegen entstehen, aber der Golfstrom könnte dadurch, wegen dem ende des Thermohalinen Sogs., dadurch wiederum wird es Kälter.


entschuldige aber das ist nicht zu ende gedacht. mannoroth hat recht damit das wasser mehr reflektiert . das weiß im eis kommt nämlich nur dadurch zustande weild as licht im eis ständig hin und her reflecktiert wird und somit nur ein geringer teil wieder zurück geworfen wird.


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo? Night falls denk nach... Al Gore is Politiker an der höchsten Spitze (war er mal Präsident? Weiss nicht mal...)



Al Gore war Präsidentschaftskandidat, er war nicht Präsident.


----------



## Night falls (1. Mai 2009)

> (war er mal Präsident? Weiss nicht mal...)


Das fasst deinen Post schon ZIEMLICH gut zusammen.


----------



## dalai (1. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel ist eine Lüge!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt es für dich auch etwas wie eine Wahrheit?

Manche leute glauben, nachdem sie Al Gore's Film gesehen haben, das sie jetzt völlig eine Ahnung von Klimaerwärmung haben, manche glauben das ja sogar ohne den Film überhaupt gesehen zu haben...
Wesshalb sollte man der Expertenmeinung misstrauen? Ein Wissenschaftler, der sich seit Jahren mit Klimaerwährmung auseinandersetzt, weiss doch mehr von dieser Thematik als irgendein verschwörungsfanatiker oder jemand der bei GM arbeitet, und die Klimaerwährmung desshalb leugnet?! Natürlich gibt es auch renormierte Wissenschaftler, die sagen, der klimawandel ist nicht von CO2 verursacht und ist gar nicht so schlimm, und das auch noch mit glaubhaften beweisen illustrieren. Aber man muss schon noch die Wssenschaftler die echt glauben, der Klimawandel findet statt von denjenigen unterscheiden, die bei GM auf der gehaltsliste stehen und es nur desshalb sagen.


----------



## Adalfried (7. Mai 2009)

Der Klimawandel findet statt, dass ist klar. Aber ich finde nur weil eine Kurve nach oben geht, heißt es nicht gleich, dass wir daran schuld sind. Weil in dieser Erwärmung eben andere Faktoren nie gezeigt werden.
Das ist in meinen Augen der Schwindel und das schlimme an dieser Politik.

Mir muss jemand mal erklären warum wir weniger CO2 fahren, wenn alle Deutschen ne Sparlampe in der Wohnung haben? Das ganze ist doch völliger Blödsinn. Denn es gibt ein Vertrag, wo es eine Grenze gibt für CO2. Diese Grenze darf man nicht überschreiten, sonst zahlt man. Gut wenn wir jetzt alle mit dieser Maßnahme Energie sparen, was vielleicht nicht mal 1% von der ganzen Energie in Deutschland ist, dann kann jemand anderes diese Energie aber aufbringen. Das heißt CO2 wird nicht gespart, weil jemand anderes dafür CO2 ausstößt. Eine Idee wären die Kohlekraftwerke, deren Wirkungsgrade ja nicht gerade toll ist und dazu kommen die enormen Kosten für die Beschaffung und Lieferung von Kohle und die Unmengen davon. Die Sparlampe hat in meinen Augen sogar noch etwas viel schlimmeres auf Lager … Gift. Sie ist Giftig, vielleicht wird es bald ungiftige geben, aber an sich ist sie giftig und damit Sondermüll. Wir schaden damit der Umwelt mehr, aber das ist egal. Die meisten glauben das wir damit weniger CO2 produzieren? 

Wo ich mitgehe, ist dass durch den Verlust des Regenwaldes, sich einiges geändert hat. Denn das ist wirklich ein Effekt denn wir Menschen Verursacht haben. Wo ich mitgehe ist das Lokal Dinge wie Smog, Grundwasserspiegel, Verseuchung etc., der Mensch zu verantworten hat. Aber wenn mir jemand weiß machen will, dass der Klimawandel vom Menschen kommt, muss er auch andere Faktoren aufzeigen, die eine Rolle spielen. 
Wir Beobachten Wetter und glauben, dass diese Wetter eine Folge des Klimawandels sind. Aber warum müssen sie das sein? Ist es nicht vielleicht einfach nur eine Wahrnehmungsfrage? Das es Unwetter gibt mag ja sein, aber wer erzählt uns das denn? Die Medien erzählen uns das ganze und natürlich auch wieder das Gegenteil.

Man sollte mit Normalen Menschenverstand heran gehen und eins in der ganzen Klimawandeldepate mal sehen. Den Faktor Mensch bringen sie immer an, den Faktor CO2 bringen sie immer wieder an. Aber sie bringen das ganze nur in einen Zusammenhang. Der Mensch hat mehr CO2 gemacht, dadurch ist das Klima gestiegen. Ja aber warum erst jetzt? Der Anstieg von CO2 ist übernormal und auch der anstieg der Durchschnittlichen Temperatur. Ja aber muss das den Unbedingt ein Zusammenhang haben? Wenn ja wie herum und wenn ja auch wie stark.
 Nur weil es mehr CO2 gibt, muss es nicht heißer werden. Könnte es nicht die Sonne sein? http://www.raumfahrer.net/news/astronomie/...004023706.shtml
Nein die Sonne ist kein Faktor. Sie ist zwar in den letzten Jahren aktiver gewesen, aber dass ist kein Grund für die Erwärmung.

Der Faktor ist immer das CO2 oder Mensch. Kann die Erdneigung denn eine Rolle spielen? http://www.szon.de/news/lifestyle/wissen/200508020579.html Nein das wird auch nicht gezeigt. Nein es ist CO2 und Mensch … ja aber warum? Warum CO2 und Mensch. 

Nein das Erdmagnetfeld könnte kein Faktor sein. http://www.scinexx.de/wissen-aktuell-8921-2008-10-07.html . 

Die Waldflächen auf der Erde, Seeflächen auf der Erde etc. sind alles keine Faktoren. Nein es ist CO2? Ja aber warum … warum CO2. Es ist ganz einfach. Weil es die Diagramme so perfekt zeigen und es sich super verkaufen lässt. CO2 ist Schuld und das haben wir doch die letzten 100 Jahre in die Luft geblasen. Alle anderen Faktoren erforscht man noch. Man hatte Jahre Lang geglaubt die Erde wäre eine Scheibe, weil man es sich nicht anders erklären konnte. Man hatte Jahre Lang geglaubt die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist Unendlich groß. Warum sollte sich das mit den Treibhausgasen nicht genau so herausstellen? 
Wie gesagt vor Jahren war noch das Ozonloch an einigen Dingen Schuld, dass ist aber vergessen und kaum jemand bringt es mehr an. CO2 ist Schuld, nichts anderes ist Schuld. Wird nicht zu gelassen. Ja aber haben wir Menschen nicht viel mehr Wärme erzeugt durch unsere Anwesenheit, durch Verbrennungsvorgänge und Veränderungen von Lokalen Energiespeichern? Sind das nicht auch Faktoren, bei den ich sogar Mitgehen würde. Aber CO2 als einzigen Faktoren sehen, ist doch bissel wenig und auch viel zu einfach.
Ist wie das die Gewalt von Menschen, durch Computerspiele kommen. Ein Faktor zu nennen ist einfacher, als alle Möglichkeiten zu sehen. Wissenschaftler haben davon enorm viel Ahnung, aber nur in Zusammenarbeit lässt sich der wirkliche Faktor zeigen. 
CO2 allein, wäre doch viel zu einfach. Ich meine die Welt besteht doch zu 2/3 und mehr aus Wasser, also wenn dass Meer da mal keine Rolle spielen darf.


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

du denkst deine eigenen gedankengänge nicht zuende. eine energiesparlampe spart wie der name schon sagt energie. das bedeutet das weniger energie bereitgestellt werden muss. gucken wir uns nun die gewinnung von energie an wie z.b. deine kohlekraftwerke. wenn man da nun weniger energie braucht, wird weniger kohler verbrannt. ergo weniger co2.
und was denkst du setzen deine ganzen verbrennungsvorgänge denen du auch die schuld zuschiebst denn frei? genau co2.
im übrigen ist dein erdneigungslink ein fail.
les dir die veröffentlichung mal durch und du wirst sehen das diese perioden nur in den hohen breitengraden auftraten und nicht wie heute überall auf der welt.


----------



## Quana (8. Mai 2009)

Ich gebe dem TE recht, das Der Film etwas Plakativ und an einigen stellen Unklarheiten für ein bessere Medienwirksamkeit in kauf nimmt. Nun muss man sich aber auch vor Augen führen, für welches Publikum der Film gemacht wurde. Für die Amerikaner. Al Gore musste ersteinmal auf diese Probleme hinweisen. Klimawandel war und ist für viele Amerikaner nicht so selbstverständlich, wie für uns Europäer. Man darf den Film nicht als ein Lehrbuch für Klimawandel sehen, sondern als einen Denkanstoß.

"Gut das jetzt das CO2 einige Jahre nach dem Klima kommt, ist jetzt nicht so wichtig. Denn wenn CO2 das Klima beeinflusst, müsst es vor dem Klima ansteigen. Das scheint aber keine Rolle zu spielen." Adalfried
Das kann man sehr leicht erklären:
Die Athmosphäre erwärmt sich unter Anderem durch die zerstörung der Ozonschicht durch FCKWs. Die Meere heitzen sich auf. Warmes Wasser kann weniger CO2 speichern als kaltes --> CO2 wird frei.
Nun erwärmt seinrseits das CO2 die Athmosphäre durch den Treibhauseffeckt --> noch mehr CO2 
CO2 ist nicht der Anfang der Kette, aber ein guter Indikator.
Diese Darstellung ist bewusst vereinfacht. Der CO2 Haushalt wird natürlich von vielen anderen antropogenen und natürlichen Einflüsen bestimmt.


----------



## Adalfried (8. Mai 2009)

Hm ... als eine Energiesparlampe mag ja in meinem Haus Energiesparen, wenn sie es wirklich tät. Aber wenn wir Deutschen das alle machen, was wir ja dank Verrückten müssen, sparen wir 1% CO2, rein fiktiv, denn mehr würde es wohl kaum werden. vielleicht 2%. Aber der witz, jemand anderes in unserem Land darf dann unsere 2% ausstossen und wir sind dann bei +/- 0 und das ist ja das ungerecht daran. Wir werden gezwungen Sinnlos Geld für etwas auszugeben, was sogar Giftig ist und der Umwelt und dem Grundwasser Schaden kann, damit jemand anderes mehr CO2 feuern kann? Weil der Grenzwert darf nicht überschritten werden Gleich oder darunter ist ok und solange wir das bleiben, gibt es keine Probleme.
Das zweite wie lange Brennt in deiner Wohnung das Licht? Ich glaube nicht dauerhaft. Im WC oder Schlafzimmer brauch man keine Sparlampe, da man dort nicht lang genug das Licht an hat, als dass es sich lohnen würde. Dazu wird von vielen Menschen ja die Glühlampe als Stromfresser beschimpft, dabei ist sie ja nur Ineffektiv. Aber ein Windkraftwerk wird als Zukunftsenergie erzeuger gesehen, obwohl sein Wirkungsgrad gerade mal bei 20-30 % zu finden ist. 

Der Großteil des Klimawandels spielt sich aber auf der Nordhalbkugel ab, die Südhalbkugel ist davon nicht so stark betroffen.

Ein zweites sehr interessantes Problem, ist die Reaktionszeit auf die wirklichen Veränderungen. Denn wenn wir jetzt aufhören würden, CO2 zu produzieren, nur rein fiktiv. Würde es erst in 10-20 Jahren Spürbar sein. Aber wenn wir nicht aufhöre Kohle zu verbrennen, Öl in rauen Mengen zu nutzen, keine wirklichen Alternativen Energiequellen zu nutzen und Tiere und NAtur zu zerstören, werden wir das schon in 5-10 Jahren spüren. Das Klima ist nicht veränderbar, das wäre auch sehr fraglich. Was wir aber ändern können ist eben der Umgang mit der Natur. Wir bauen Kohlekraftwerke ... das ist in meinen Augen der Falsche Weg. Kohlekraftwerke sind ineffektiv. Erstens ihr Wirkungsgrad. 60% wenn alles gut läuft. Da ist aber noch nicht der Anfahrtsweg mit Schiff und Zug eingerechnet, das dürfte die Leistung enorm Senken. Dann auch die Menge an Kohle, die wir brauche um damit Strom zu erzeugen. 
Wenn das Öl weg ist, sind die Autos unser kleinstes Problem. Textilen, Medikamente und viele Plastiken gibt es dann nicht mehr oder für nur sehr viel Geld. Also weg von diesen Produkten und hin zu alternativen. Aber guten Alternativen, keine Pflanzenölautos, wofür wieder Regenwald stirbt.

Das CO2 Thema ist für viele wichtiger geworden, als Probleme die wir ändern können. Ob das Klima nun um 3 Grad oder 2,7 Grad oder 2,5 Grad heißer wird. Interessiert am Ende niemanden in Afrika. Denn diese Menschen verdursten, weil es Idioten gibt die Dort Brunnen bauen und Brandrodung betreiben. Das Grundwasser ist damit bald verschwunden. In Südamerika werden Menschen versklavt für Zuckerrohr und in anderen Ländern ganze Regenwälder niedergeholzt, für Pflanzen die man im Westen kauft. In einigen Ländern werden Früchte angebaut und das in Rauen Mengen, damit sie im Supermarkt billig verkauft werden können. Dadurch entstehen Grundwasser Probleme und man brauch viel Energie. Wenn wir anfangen würden, einfach unseren Konsum zu verändern, bräuchten wir so ein Schrott wie Sparlampen gar nicht. Denn Computer, Fernseher, Kühlschrank und andere Elektronische Geräte verbrauchen Unmengen an Energie. Der Standbymodus gehört genau so dazu und ne Schaltbaresteckdose hat bei einigen Menschen schon seit 10 Jahren Strom gespart und andere finden es erst jetzt heraus. Vorheizen beim E-Offen ist doch auch Energieverschwendung, viele machen dass aber, obwohl es bei vielen Produkten gar nicht nötig ist. Warum beleuchten wir jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten unsere Fenster? Warum machen wir das. Wir sprechen von Energiesparen und Umwelt, aber Verschwenden zu Weihnachten Tausende Watt und verbrennen diese Energie in Lichter, die wir gar nicht brauchen. Dann kommt Pro 7 und schaltet für 5 Minuten überall was ab, als Zeichen? Die Verschwenden damit mehr Energie, als sie gespart haben. Die Menge an Energie wurde zur Verfügung gestellt und musste verbrannt werden, regelrecht verbrannt. Damit diese Energie nicht unser Netz belastet. Dann wieder zu schalten, was unglaubliche Energiemengen gezogen hat. Dabei wurde zum Beispiel ein Tannenbaum ausgeschaltet, der eigentlich nur 24 Tage im Jahr leuchtet? Aber für was … für Weihnachten? Aber wozu, ich dachte wir sparen Energie. 

Wenn man wirklich von Energiesparen redet, dann muss man damit auch Anfangen. Ne Sparlampe ist dabei sogar der falsche Weg. Weil die Sparlampe ja ein großes Problem hat, sie ist giftig. Das sehen aber die wenigsten. 
Nein wenn wir sparen müssen, dann sollten wir wirklich ernst damit Anfangen. Das geht schon beim Verhalten mit dem Auto los, Beleuchtungen zu Feiertagen und dann so was wie Silvester. Warum muss man so viel Raketen steigen lassen, Knaller zünden und Zeug beleuchten, was keiner eigentlich wirklich brauch. Auch bei uns in Dresden wird die Altstadt Abends beleuchtet, klar schaut es schön aus. Aber warum? Ich dachte wir wollen Energie sparen. Wieso muss ich sparen und andere verschwenden diese Energie wieder? Entweder wir meinen es ernst mit der Umwelt. Aber ich glaube damit lässt sich kein Geld verdienen. Wenn niemand Lämpchen zu Weihnachten kauft.

CO2 ist ein Faktor von vielen und wird dennoch als wichtigster hingestellt. Obwohl andere Energieformen ja auch interessant sein dürften, für die Erderwärmung. Zu einem die heiße Luft der Politiker, die Hitze von unseren TVs, die Hitze von unseren Autos, von unseren Städten, von Menschen selbst, von großen Menschen Bewegungen etc. Ich meine das ist doch auch Energie, die umgewandelt wird. Aus Bewegung wird Wärme.
Nein CO2 ist eigentlich nur eine Umwelt Religion, mit der wir unser Gewissen beruhigen und vor allem von wirklichen Problem ablenken. Die es zu Haufen gibt. Diese Probleme sollten wir angehen, denn das Klima können wir nicht von heut auf Morgen verändern, denn wenn wir es verändert haben dann über Jahre. Die Ozeane erwärmen sich, dass können wir nicht mehr stoppen. Denn eh diese wieder Abkühlen, müsste das Klima schon lange wieder unter dem Durchschnitt liegen. Das heißt der Klimawandel kommt. Also sollten wir uns darauf einstellen und vor allem auch wirkliche Probleme bekämpfen. Wir Regenwaldabholzung, Tierausrottung, Umweltgifte oder gar alternative Energiequellen zu erschaffen. Batterien die lange halten etc. Genau das sind Dinge, die in die Richtige Richtung gehen und vor allem was ändern würden. Aber nicht im Klima, sondern an einem viel wichtigeren Faktor. Das unsere Umwelt überlebt und wir nicht unsere Natur verlieren. Das ist eigentlich viel wichtiger, als das Weltklima. Denn dieses verändert sich am Ende auch ohne unser zu tun und wir können es auch nicht zu 100% Sicher sagen. Damit ist es uninteressant. Das aber Robben sterben durch Menschen hat, ist doch 100% bewiesen oder das der Regenwald abgeholzt wird. Das sind aber Dinge, dagegen will keiner was tun. Vielleicht hier und da eingesetzt, aber man muss es auch Brutal durchsetzten. Das Klima was wir verändern wollen, können wir nicht von jetzt auf dann ändern, dass sehen wir eh erst in 20 Jahren, aber dann müsste auch zu 100% bewiesen sein, dass wir Menschen das ganze verursacht haben. Aber bitte zu 100% und nicht nach dem Prinzip. Es gibt noch andere Faktoren die CO2 erzeugen, denn dann wäre wir vielleicht zu 40% am CO2 schuld oder 20% oder 10%, wenn wir dann etwas ändern, würde es heißen wir ändern nur 0,1-0,3 Grad und bitte was ist das? Im vergleich zur Rettung vom Regenwald? Oder ganzen Landstrichen oder Grundwasserspiegel oder gar neuen Energiequellen? Das ist deutlich effektiv und besser für uns Menschen und alle, als 0,1-0,3 Grad in vielleicht 20 oder gar 30 Jahren oder vielleicht 10 oder 50.


----------



## Shinar (10. Juni 2009)

Damit ich kein neues Thema aufmachen muss, stelle ich meine Frage hier:

Ab welcher Wassertemperatur kann man schön baden gehen? Oder ab welcher Wassertemperatur geht ihr baden?

Würde mich interessieren, da ich gerade eine interessante Map vor mir habe (Wassertemperaturen). Obwohl ich glaube kaum, dass man 20° als warm nennen kann...


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juni 2009)

vergesst die furzenden rülpsenden tauren .. ähem .. kühe nicht.

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/825/325690/text/


----------



## Philister (11. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich mag mich irren, aber gibt es nicht mehr offizielle Quellen, welche den Menschen als Hauptverursacher der Erderwärmung sehen als solche, die das Gegenteil behaupten und meist Lobbyisten sind und auf den Gehaltszetteln, dieser oder jener Wirtschafts- bzw. Industriebranche stehen?


 die gegenseite wird so ganz ohne interessen auch nicht auskommen, schätz ich. so einfach ist die rechnung nicht gemacht. dass der weltweite klimawandel aber so schnell kein diskussionsthema mehr zu sein scheint, sondern geschlossen als fakt präsentiert wird - das halt ich eher für besorgniserregend. 

naja, immerhin haben wir mit der klimaerwärmung neue geschäftsfelder erschlossen die für klingende münze sorgen werden! ;-) allein die erst- und rückversicherung von emissions-zertifikaten die langsam anläuft dürfte ein grosses geschäft sein. gruppierungen übrigens, die sich für die klimaerwärmung stark machen. es gibt nicht nur wirtschaftsakteure die ein interesse daran haben, das thema kleinzureden - scheint auch gerne übersehen zu werden.

ein weiterer beweis für den mensch als mitursache der klimaerwärmung wäre immerhin unfreiwillig im kampf dagegen erbracht. mit subventionierter abholzung im grossen stil, biokraftstoff sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dass ökologie auf einmal attraktiv wird, basiert wie andere politische ergebnisse nicht vorrangig auf einem guten, inhaltlichen ansatz das problem zu lösen.

aber ich schätz mal, dass die ganze hysterie um die klimaerwärmung ohnehin solange fruchtlos bleibt und sich auf lächerlich hilflose aktionen beschränken wird, bis weniger kohlendioxid nicht mit mehr mit höheren kosten verbunden ist. in gebieten (bedeutenden gebieten) wo man nicht weiss, wie man seine kinder satt bekommt, ist der klimawandel auch kein thema. und ob das im erforderlichen mass geschehen wird, solange mit den bisherigen methoden auch weiterhin der rubel rollt, ist in frage zu stellen.


----------



## sympathisant (11. Juni 2009)

klimawandel gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben. 

die menschheit wird ihn nicht verhindern können. also sollte man sich damit arrangieren. das geld was in den letzten 10 jahren zur stabilisierung des klimas vernichtet wurde, hätte man dazu verwenden sollen, die folgen des klimawandels für die menschheit erträglich zu machen.


----------



## Cørradø (11. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> klimawandel gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben.


Der Verdacht liegt ja vor, dass es seit Anbeginn der Industrialisierung dieser Wandel sich übernatürlich beschleunigt!
Ich weiss es nicht, also kann ich mich nur darauf verlassen, was die Forschungen und Aufzeichnungen sagen.



> die menschheit wird ihn nicht verhindern können.


Für das was bereits in die Atmosphäre geblasen wurde ist es tatsächlich zu spät.

Einen Film wie "Eine unbequeme Wahrheit" in der Schule als Lernstoff zu präsentieren und ihn unreflektiert stehen zu lassen ist genauso schwachsinnig wie das Thema mit einem Schulterzucken "gabs schon immer" abzutun.

Sich arrangieren... hört sich für mich immer nach meiner Oma an.
Krass, dass es tatsächlich junge Menschen gibt, die so denken.
Die Folgen erträglich machen... ohje.
Du würdest also ein Beatmungsgerät in Kauf nehmen obwohl du noch mit dem Rauchen aufhören könntest? Bravo. 
Bequemlichkeit?
Stillstand ist der Tod! Gerade ein Umdenken in der Energie- und Auto-Branche wäre jetzt auch noch ein Weg aus der vielbeschworenen Wirtschaftskrise! Die Bequemlichkeit das laufende System nicht abstreifen zu wollen obwohl es bereits stinkt, stößt mir jeden Tag sauer auf, wenn ich sowas les.

Seinen eigenen Energiekonsum bewusst machen, das schadet niemandem. Zuletzt dem eigenen Geldbeutel!
Bei den FCKW-freien Spraydosen hats wundersamerweise auch geklappt.
Und sollte sich dann in 20 Jahren herausstellen, dass der rapide Klimawandel doch nicht von Menschen verursacht sein sollte, was wäre dann so schlimmes passiert? Emissionsneutrale Autos, Strom zu 100% aus erneuerbaren Energien, das restliche CO2 dort wos seit Jahrmillionen liegt und gut aufgehoben ist etc... was wäre so schlimm daran?
Mir wär allein das Risiko schon zu hoch, dass der Klimawandel doch Zivilisationsverschuldet ist, als dass ich mein Konsumverhalten nicht geändert hätte. 

Ab welcher Wassertemperatur kann man baden? (offtopic belebt das alte Thema wieder ^^)
k.A. kommt das nicht auf die Außentemperatur an?
20° sind ganz frisch aber bei 30°+ Außentemperatur ertragbar.
alles über 30° ist warme Süffbrühe...


----------



## sympathisant (11. Juni 2009)

man kann sich auch über alles n kopf machen. sich selbst und anderen 100 dinge verbieten oder verbieten wollen. man hat ja sonst nix zu tun.

die erneuerbaren energien werden kommen. irgendwann. wenn das öl alle ist. 


provokation: auch öl ist ein nachwachsender rohstoff. nur dauerts ein paar jahre bis er nachwächst.

und aus der wikipedia:

_Die Mittelalterliche Warmzeit (auch Mittelalterliches Klimaoptimum genannt) war eine vom 9. bis in das 14. Jahrhundert andauernde Periode vergleichsweise milden Klimas.

..

Mitteleuropa war die Temperatur etwa 1°C wärmer als während der vorletzten CLINO-Periode (1961-1990), in Südengland etwa 1-2 °C.[1] Die Anbaugrenzen in den deutschen Mittelgebirgen reichten etwa 200 m höher als gegenwärtig, so dass die Kulturlandschaft Deutschlands im Hochmittelalter ihre größte Ausdehnung erfährt. Der Flächenanteil des Waldes geht in dieser Phase auf unter 20 Prozent zurück.[2]

Das im Vergleich zur Völkerwanderungszeit wärmere Klima erlaubte den Weinanbau sogar in Ostpreußen, Pommern und Südschottland. Getreideanbau war in Norwegen bis fast zum Polarkreis möglich. Zeitgleich zog sich das Packeis im nördlichen Atlantik nach Norden zurück. Ebenso ermöglichte die Erwärmung den Skandinaviern die dauerhafte Besiedelung Islands (seit etwa 870) und Grönlands (seit 986, siehe Grænlendingar).

..
_

mach ruhig. schränk dich ein. stört mich nicht. aber lass mich auch so leben wie ich es will und mir leisten kann. irgendwann wirds auch wieder kälter. und dann werden wieder alle schrein, dass die menscheit daran schuld ist ... *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juni 2009)

Das ist der Mensch in seiner vollen Blüte... alles haben wollen aber wehe als Preis steht seine Bequemlichkeit und sein Luxus auf dem Spiel, dann geht er sofort auf die Barrikaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (11. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> man kann sich auch über alles n kopf machen. sich selbst und anderen 100 dinge verbieten oder verbieten wollen. man hat ja sonst nix zu tun.
> 
> mach ruhig. schränk dich ein. stört mich nicht. aber lass mich auch so leben wie ich es will und mir leisten kann. irgendwann wirds auch wieder kälter. und dann werden wieder alle schrein, dass die menscheit daran schuld ist ... *g*


/facepalm
Bei dir scheint noch nicht angekommen zu sein, dass heute Energie sparen nicht "sich einschränken" heißt.

"man hat ja sonst nix zu tun" ^^ ich hoffe, dass wenn du mal an Nachwuchs anfängst zu denken du deine Geisteshaltung änderst...
"Scheissegal, nach mir die Sintflut" - das les ich in deinen Zeilen.
Nagut... Jeder wie er mag. Ich werd nen Teufel tun und dir was verbieten... *lach* Woher deine Angst vor Verboten?

Es ist ja nicht so, dass (wie oben angedeutet) du am Ende des Rechnungsjahres mehr Geld im Geldbeutel hast, wenn deine kaputten Glühbirnen gegen Energiesparlampen austauschst (die 7x so lang halten - dadurch die Anschaffungskosten nivellieren und 70% weniger Strom fressen, dabei genauso hell oder je nach Wunsch noch heller sind als die Glühbirne).
Oder den PC oder Hi-Fi-Anlage oder - eigentlich egal was - an einen Mehrfachstecker anschließt, den du per Knöpfchen vom Netz nehmen kannst damit du keinen Strom zahlst obwohl das Gerät gar nicht läuft... Au ja da musst dich 2 mal am Tag bücken... das will ich niemandem zumuten.
Oder hingehst und überlegst, welche Einkäufe oder Fahrten mit dem Auto man verbinden kann um Kaltstarts zu vermeiden... Egal...
Ja da schränkste dich dann ein, wenn nicht mehr wegen jedem Brötchen einzeln die 500Meter zum Bäcker fahren kannst.
"Ich tank eh für 10EUR"

Dein wiki-quote ist ja ganz nett, negiert aber gekonnt die Aussage, dass unterstellt wird, dass der Wandel sich schneller als seither vollzieht. 
_edit: [gelöscht] kein flame, sry_

Von einem Landkreis bei Stuttgart hab ich neulich gehört, dass die HartzIV-Empfänger von der Age kostenlos sämtliche Glühbirnen durch Energiesparlampen ersetzt bekommen. Think about that!

Nicht, dass ich proklamieren möchte, dass die Energiepsarlampe der Heilsbringer sei... aber sie ist ein Anfang.


----------



## sympathisant (11. Juni 2009)

in dem moment wo ich irgendwo hin laufen soll und und nicht das auto nehmen soll, schränk ich mich ein. da mir zeit für was anderes fehlt ... 

angst vor verboten. genau. die hab ich wirklich. weil verbote nichts bringen. sondern nur gängeln. 

da ich nicht an die klimakatastrophe glaube habe ich auch keine probleme damit diese welt meinem nachwuchs zu übergeben. und die sinflut wird nicht kommen. es ist nicht so, dass ich ne scheissegal-haltung habe (also mir ne kaputter globis egal ist), ich glaub nur nicht dran, dass wir ihn kaputtkriegen ... 

schon mal was von master/slave-steckdosen gehört? für nen pc ganz praktisch. 

wo wir dabei sind: was glaubst du was ne stunde am PC für energie kostet. du solltest (und alle anderen umweltschützer auch) weniger in foren posten. das könnte die welt retten ... ist ja keine einschränkung für euch.


ich fahre auch gern auto und toure mit dem motorrad durch deutschland. ohne zu überlegen. einfach weils spass macht. weil unter anderem das mein leben lebenswert macht ... 

schneller als bisher? wieviel grad pro stunde sind es denn momentan? und wieviel waren es im mittelalter. bevor also meinen entwicklungsstand bedauerst beleg deine aussagen.

na wie schön ... andere vereine verschenken luftballons .. think about that.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich glaub nur nicht dran, dass wir ihn kaputtkriegen ...



Wie Naiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das einzige was der Mensch kann ist zerstören... nichts mehr und nichts weniger... und diesen Planeten kriegen wir locker kaputt... und wenn es nicht langsam durch verschmutzung etc. passiert dann schnell und schmerzlos im nächsten Weltkrieg... beim letzteren ist nicht die Frage Ob, sondern lediglich Wann...


----------



## Cørradø (11. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> in dem moment wo ich irgendwo hin laufen soll und und nicht das auto nehmen soll, schränk ich mich ein. da mir zeit für was anderes fehlt ...


Hab ich in keinem Punkt von dir verlangt...
War bei meiner Auswahl von Beispielen extra bedacht und vorsichtig nicht zuviel, womöglich auch noch Bewegung ö_Ö (wtf?) zu verlangen.



> schon mal was von master/slave-steckdosen gehört? für nen pc ganz praktisch.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was soll ich darauf entgegnen...
"Unglaublich! Was erfinden sie wohl als nächstes?"



> wo wir dabei sind: was glaubst du was ne stunde am PC für energie kostet. du solltest (und alle anderen umweltschützer auch) weniger in foren posten. das könnte die welt retten ... ist ja keine einschränkung für euch.


Ob's jetzt glaubst oder nicht ich hab 60qm Photovoltaik aufm Dach.
Selbst bei Pisswetter wie gerade speist das noch Strom ins Netz (und ja den "verkauf" ich immo noch weils einfach mehr Geld dafür gibt, als wie der von den Stadtwerken kostet; die "Produktion" ist meist weit mehr als 100% über dem was der Haushalt verbraucht).



> ich fahre auch gern auto und toure mit dem motorrad durch deutschland. ohne zu überlegen. einfach weils spass macht. weil unter anderem das mein leben lebenswert macht ...


Das wird und will dir auch niemand verbieten. Wie gesagt ich kann deine Sorgen nicht nachvollziehen.
Bei meinem Beispiel habe ich von Kaltstarts gesprochen... Aber nem Auto-Motorrad-Crack wie dir muss ich darüber nixx erzählen... Oder "glaubst" du daran auch nicht?



> schneller als bisher? wieviel grad pro stunde sind es denn momentan? und wieviel waren es im mittelalter.


Naja... so wirklich vom Fach biste da auch nicht. Zeiträume von denen wir sprechen (und auf die sich die wiki-quotes beziehen) sind mehrere Jahrzehnte bis Jahrhunderte.
Die Erwärmung die - und so wurde es von mir ausdrücklich geschrieben - unterstellt wird (d.h. nicht ich unterstelle sie! es tut mir Leid, dass du meine postings nicht genau zu lesen vermagst) vollzieht sich - gemessen an diesen Vorgängen verhältnismäßig schnell.
Das heißt z.B. einen überdimensionalen Anstieg der Durchschnittstemperatur im Verlauf der vergangenen 20 Jahre.
Du möchtest belege?
*schnauf*
Okay...
Da du auf wissenschaftlichkeit keinen Wert legst mach ichs mir so einfach wie der gemeine Forenuser:
wikipedia!:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...n-Vergleich.png
hf


> bevor also meinen entwicklungsstand bedauerst beleg deine aussagen.


ich bin ja nicht so...
IPC Diagramm mal etwas deutlicher anhand der meteorologischen Aufzeichnungen:
http://www.quantologe.de/garbage/66/661591...6_0_650-434.jpg

Wie gesagt wie diese Daten nun zu interpretieren sind... ich weiss es nicht. Nicht mein Fachgebiet. Fakt ist gleichzeitig ist der CO2 Gehalt in der Atmosphäre angestiegen! Das zu leugnen ist verkehrt.
Ich wiederhol mich gerne. Selbst wenn es nicht menschenverschuldet sein sollte... was kann schlimmstenfalls passieren, wenn man seinen Energiekonsum hinterfragt hat?



> na wie schön ... andere vereine verschenken luftballons .. think about that.


ich habs zwar wieder gelöscht aber ich hab echt Zweifel....
Was hat das mit meinem Beispiel zu tun?
Ist die Agentur für Arbeit ein Verein?
Benutzt du einen Luftballon jeden Tag? Hat der Steuerzahler für den Luftballon bezahlt?
Spart dir der Luftballon so viel, dass es sich offensichtlich lohnt und rechtfertigt eine zusätzliche Investition zu tätigen, die sich demnach nach kurzer Zeit selbst trägt? Mir fehlt der Bezug zu meinem Beispiel... Du hast offenbar nicht drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Cørradø (11. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie Naiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Boah... gut das zu lesen.
Mal davon abgesehen, dass eine "Zerstörung" des Planeten erstmal außer Frage steht.
Es geht um den Lebensraum, um unseren Lebensraum und um den unserer Nachkommen!
Ich hätte wirklich nicht für möglich gehalten dass die "Öko-Bewegung" der 80er und 90er so spurlos an manchen Zeitgenossen vorübergegangen ist.

Wie hast du so schön geschrieben? "Der Mensch in seiner vollen Blüte".

"Blüte"? Schön ironisch. Die ist nicht mehr, als das Etikett seiner Zeit! Degeneriert zum übersatten bequemen Konsumenten, der seine Existenz durch seinen Konsum definiert und gleichzeitig darauf beschränkt. Ja sogar "lebenswert" machen möchte...  Hat wer "Fight-Club" verstanden?

Es ist ja okay seine Meinung zu vertreten. Aber egal mit welchen Argumenten (und sogar Beweisen, die er fordert) konfrontiert nichtmal annäherungsweise seinen eigenen Standpunkt zu überdenken?! Nicht mehr... aber auch nicht weniger. Nur nochmal drüber nachdenken.

"heinrich, mir graut vor dir"


----------



## sympathisant (11. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Hab ich in keinem Punkt von dir verlangt...
> War bei meiner Auswahl von Beispielen extra bedacht und vorsichtig nicht zuviel, womöglich auch noch Bewegung ö_Ö (wtf?) zu verlangen.



oke. aber hör dir mal andere umweltschützer an ... 




> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Was soll ich darauf entgegnen...
> "Unglaublich! Was erfinden sie wohl als nächstes?"



sollte nur zeigen, dass ich mitunter auch strom spare. weils mein geld spart. aber nicht weil die grünen das so wollen.



> Ob's jetzt glaubst oder nicht ich hab 60qm Photovoltaik aufm Dach.
> Selbst bei Pisswetter wie gerade speist das noch Strom ins Netz (und ja den "verkauf" ich immo noch weils einfach mehr Geld dafür gibt, als wie der von den Stadtwerken kostet; die "Produktion" ist meist weit mehr als 100% über dem was der Haushalt verbraucht).



glaub ich dir. wieviel hast du dafür ausgegeben? und wann ammortisiert sich das ganze. und du weisst, dass die stadtwerke verpflichtet sind dir das abzukaufen? nur weil die grünen damals an der macht waren. ob das ganze sinnvoll ist, sei dahingestellt. 

aus dem focus:

"*Solarstrom ist zu teuer gekauft

*Die Rechnung für den deutschen Solar-Boom zahlen aber die hiesigen Stromkunden. Allein im vergangenen Jahr betrugen die Zusatzkosten für die Solarstromförderung 517 Millionen Euro. Durch den enormen Zubau weiterer Anlagen und die 20-jährige Laufzeit der garantierten EEG-Vergütung könnten bis über 100 Milliarden Euro an kumulierten Kosten entstehen, hat das Rheinisch-Westfälische Institut für Wirtschaftsforschung RWI errechnet. Dabei sind die RWI-Experten sogar noch von künftig geringeren Stromeinspeise-Vergütungen ausgegangen, die eine derzeit diskutierte Novellierung des EEG vorsieht. Ob es zur stärkeren Absenkung der Einspeisevergütung kommt, ist aber nicht sicher. Erstaunlich, dass die drohende 100-Milliarden-Euro-Rechnung noch keine schärferen Diskussionen ausgelöst hat, denn selbst bei größtem Optimismus wird der Solarstrom in Deutschland nur wenige Prozent zur Stromversorgung beitragen können. So ziehen auch die RWI-Forscher ein bitteres Fazit: &#8222;Der vermeintliche ökologische wie auch ökonomische Erfolg ist wegen der derzeitigen Unwirtschaftlichkeit von Solarstrom teuer erkauft, löst keinerlei Klimaschutzeffekte aus und subventioniert vor allem Arbeitsplätze im Ausland&#8220;."



> Das wird und will dir auch niemand verbieten. Wie gesagt ich kann deine Sorgen nicht nachvollziehen.
> Bei meinem Beispiel habe ich von Kaltstarts gesprochen... Aber nem Auto-Motorrad-Crack wie dir muss ich darüber nixx erzählen... Oder "glaubst" du daran auch nicht?



kaltstart sind schlecht für motoren. aber was hat das damit zu tun, dass du glaubst die welt retten zu müssen?




> Naja... so wirklich vom Fach biste da auch nicht. Zeiträume von denen wir sprechen (und auf die sich die wiki-quotes beziehen) sind mehrere Jahrzehnte bis Jahrhunderte.



nein. ich lese viel. und nicht nur das was regierungen und regierungsfreundliche medien veröffentlichen. man sollte dinge auch hinterfragen. 



> Die Erwärmung die - und so wurde es von mir ausdrücklich geschrieben - unterstellt wird (d.h. nicht ich unterstelle sie! es tut mir Leid, dass du meine postings nicht genau zu lesen vermagst) vollzieht sich - gemessen an diesen Vorgängen verhältnismäßig schnell.
> Das heißt z.B. einen überdimensionalen Anstieg der Durchschnittstemperatur im Verlauf der vergangenen 20 Jahre.
> Du möchtest belege?
> *schnauf*
> ...



diagramme zu interpretieren ist immer schwer. gerade weil man nicht weiss was die ursachen sind. ob es der mensch ist kann damit nicht gezeigt werden. zumal das zweite auch nur ein ausschnitt zeigt.



> ich habs zwar wieder gelöscht aber ich hab echt Zweifel....
> Was hat das mit meinem Beispiel zu tun?
> Ist die Agentur für Arbeit ein Verein?



ich denke du meinst das:

http://www.stromspar-check.de/

und das sind nur zwei vereine. 



> Hat der Steuerzahler für den Luftballon bezahlt?



schlimm genug dass solch fragwürdigen vereine mit steuermitteln finanziert werden. mitunter schon. jede partei die luftballons verschenkt bezahlt die sicherlich mit steuergeldern. 



> Spart dir der Luftballon so viel, dass es sich offensichtlich lohnt und rechtfertigt eine zusätzliche Investition zu tätigen, die sich demnach nach kurzer Zeit selbst trägt? Mir fehlt der Bezug zu meinem Beispiel... Du hast offenbar nicht drüber nachgedacht.



nein. ich spar nix. war auch nur ein beispiel, dass vereine viel tun wenn der tag lang ist. dazu gründen sie sich. ob das sinnvoll ist steht auf nem anderen blatt.

aber ich fürchte du magst keine luftballons.


*edit:*

letztendlich ist das alles egal. da niemand beweisen kann, dass der mensch schuld am klimawandel ist, ihn forciert oder das ganze in der apokalypse endet. es könnte so sein. es könnte auch sein, dass das ganze geld was der steuerzahler dafür aufwendet die erwärmung zu stoppen vergeudet ist. aber das hindert keinen nicht zusätlich noch mehr geld dafür auszugeben.


----------



## Philister (11. Juni 2009)

und selbst wenn wir mal davon ausgehn, dass der mensch hauptverursacher des klimawandels wäre, ist das thema noch so lange nicht spruchreif, bis weniger kohlendioxid nicht mehr mit höheren kosten verbunden ist ;-)

bis dahin wird der kampf gegen die klimaerwärmung auch weiterhin die seltsamsten blüten treiben und der natur und den menschen mehr schaden als nützen.


----------



## Cørradø (11. Juni 2009)

Philister! Zuviel Toblerone genascht? ö_Ö


Philister schrieb:


> und selbst wenn wir mal davon ausgehn, dass der mensch hauptverursacher des klimawandels wäre,


Wer holt denn das seit Jahrtausenden konservierte CO2 aus den Tiefen der Hölle und bläst es mit Freude zurück in die Atmosphäre wo es einst das Leben, wie wir es heute kennen, verhindert hat?
Die Mainzelmännchen? Die Illuminaten?



> ist das thema noch so lange nicht spruchreif, bis weniger kohlendioxid nicht mehr mit höheren kosten verbunden ist ;-)


Kosten, die sich nicht am Montag ammortisieren sondern erst in einigen Jahren, ja.
Nichts für schnelle Kursgewinne oder dicke Dividendenauszahlungen...
Denken von der Tapete bis zur Wand ist in hab ich so das Gefühl.

Dass auch noch jemand, dem ich jederzeit attestieren würde, dass er denken (und lesen) kann solche Aussagen macht.... Mein Weltbild!? *heul*



> bis dahin wird der kampf gegen die klimaerwärmung auch weiterhin die seltsamsten blüten treiben und der natur und den menschen mehr schaden als nützen.


Wenn du damit deine Rapsfelder für die Wälder gerodet werden meinst bin ich völlig d'accord.


----------



## Cørradø (11. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> sollte nur zeigen, dass ich mitunter auch strom spare. weils mein geld spart.


Es spart eigentlich immer dein Geld!


> glaub ich dir. wieviel hast du dafür ausgegeben? und wann ammortisiert sich das ganze. und du weisst, dass die stadtwerke verpflichtet sind dir das abzukaufen? nur weil die grünen damals an der macht waren. ob das ganze sinnvoll ist, sei dahingestellt.


Geht dich nix an. ;-) Wenn Tips brauchst einfach PN ^^ Ammortisiert hat sich das nach 20 Jahren. Wenn der Wirkungsgrad nicht gravierend nachlässt sinds inzwischen schon nach 16...
Dessen war ich mir bewusst - und die Stadtwerke auch - als wir beide den Vertrag unterschtreiben haben. Zu sowas kommt man nicht, wie die Jungfrau zum Kind, das kannst mir glauben.
Was daran nicht sinnvoll sein soll, dass ich nach Ende des Vertrages nicht nur die ganze Anlage finanziert, sondern auch noch verzinst habe musst mir mal erklären. Dass ich danach den Strom selbst nutze und gar nicht mehr auf die Stadtwerke angewiesen bin kommt als Schmankerl ja noch obendrauf. 

Auf die Studie einer Wirtschaftsnahen Insitution geb ich genausowenig wie auf eine Jesus-Sandalenträger-Öko-Studie.
Die Arbeitsplätze in Japan hab ich gern subventioniert.


> kaltstart sind schlecht für motoren. aber was hat das damit zu tun, dass du glaubst die welt retten zu müssen?


Nicht nur das - was dich ja wieder mehr Geld kostet. (ich mein nicht explizit dich... sondern den Kurzstreckenfahrer allgemein)
Bis der Motor warm ist, kommt zum erhöhten Verschleiss ja auch noch der erhöhte Kraftstoffverbrauch (Wärme-/Effizienz eines Verbrennungsmotors lässt grüßen) und co2 Ausstoss hinzu. Der Kat ist noch nicht warm... und Kondenswasser verdunstet nicht sondern bleibt irgendwo in der Abgasanlage -> Rost! usw...



> zumal das zweite auch nur ein ausschnitt zeigt.


Das Zweite zeigt a) den "Ausschnitt" der meteorologischen Daten... vor 1800 gabs ja so unheimlich zuverlässige Instrumente und Aufzeischungen musst du wissen...
b) den Ausschnitt um dens aktuell geht. 
Das Verhältnis oder den Vergleich zur "Menschheitsgeschichte" *hust* siehste im anderen... Das kann man auch gerne anfechten... weiss nicht woher sie die Daten haben wollen. Bodenuntersuchungen?



> ich denke du meinst das:
> http://www.stromspar-check.de/
> und das sind nur zwei vereine.


Nein, das mein ich nicht. Ich mein eine geziele Maßnahme der Agentur für Arbeit in irgendeinem Kreis in BaWü... k.A. habs im Radio gehört sonst würde ichs zitieren.


> schlimm genug dass solch fragwürdigen vereine mit steuermitteln finanziert werden. mitunter schon. jede partei die luftballons verschenkt bezahlt die sicherlich mit steuergeldern.


Ob und inwiefern Vereine aus Steuergelder finanziert werden müsstest du mir nochmal erläutern!


> aber ich fürchte du magst keine luftballons.


*lach* der Punkt geht an dich.

Ich finds okay, ja ich finds fast gut, dass du deinen Standpunkt vertrittst und verteidigst!
Viel schlimmer find ich die Mehrheit, die dazu gar keine Meinung hat und äußert!
Ich würd mir nur ein klein bisschen Konsens wünschen... vielleicht zu Weihnachten?


----------



## Philister (12. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Kosten, die sich nicht am Montag ammortisieren sondern erst in einigen Jahren, ja.
> Nichts für schnelle Kursgewinne oder dicke Dividendenauszahlungen...
> Denken von der Tapete bis zur Wand ist in hab ich so das Gefühl.


 das argument kann man vielleicht hierzulande gelten lassen (überfluss.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), nur gehts nicht nur um uns. in drittweltländern ist der klimawandel kein thema, aus genanntem kostengrund. selbst effiziente methoden bringen nicht viel, wenn sie kaum mehr als ne minderheit einsetzt.

und die vorstellung, dass kaufkraft eines tages so verteilt sein wird, dass sich alle gegen die klimaerwärmung stützen können, scheint mir auch sonst ziemlich abwegig. wo ein gewinner ist, ist auch ein verlierer. und dass regionen wie afrika durch handelsembargos jährlich 500 mrd. verlieren und vom europäischen markt ausgeschlossen werden, weil wir zb. jede kuh tagtäglich mit 2,5 dollar subventionieren (das ist mehr, als über eine milliarde menschen jeden tag zum leben hat), davon reden wir gar nicht erst.

es wäre interessant zu wissen, ab welchem zeitpunkt sich deine anlage in tat und wahrheit lohnt. den preis den du dafür berappt hast, kann man wohl mit dem damit verbundenen energieaufwand gleichsetzen. subventionen verschleiern krass die wirksamkeit.
soll heissen: der schluss, dass eine anlage grüne energie produziert, sobald man das geld reingeholt hat, schlägt leider fehl.

zur menschengemachten klimaerwärmung kann und will ich dabei eh nicht viel sagen. ich mute mir nicht zu, diese studien wirklich auf ihre aussagekraft prüfen zu können. das einzige was ich weiss, ist dass man in seriösen kreisen noch nicht zu einem konsens gekommen ist. 

bis heute haben eine menge leute vom 'klimawandel' profitiert, der planet erde gehört nicht dazu. ich seh das ganze als unausweichlichen prozess, der ausschliesslich von den zur verfügung stehenden ressourcen getrieben wird. was übrigbleibt, ist nicht viel mehr als eine weitere möglichkeit wilkürlich macht auszuüben, steuern zu erheben, vorschriften zu erlassen..


das einzige wirklich wirkungsvolle was der westen tun könnte, ist seine märkte zu öffnen. durch protektionistische massnahmen forcieren wir die klimaerwärmung mehr als alles andere. weil wir so den zugang für drittweltländer zum europäischen markt zielsicher verhindern, und damit auch ein höheres wirtschaftswachstum der betroffenen regionen, dass den überfluss mit sich bringen würde, den es für den kampf gegen die klimaerwärmung braucht. und währenddessen diese regionen mit uns auferlegten, indirekten handelsembargos zu kämpfen haben, werden sie von uns mit entwicklungshilfe versorgt, die den anschein der dargebotenen hand machen sollen, dabei aber kaum mehr als abhängigkeit schaffen. pervers.

das wäre eine radikale massnahme mit maximalem effekt. und da wären wir beim thema: das würde tatsächlich bedeuten, sich einzuschränken. weil die öffnung der märkte für uns bedeutet, ein stück vom kuchen abzugeben.

armut ist ein grösserer feind der umwelt als das wirtschaftswachstum.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Für Al Gore ist Klimawandel auch Geschäft und Panikmache, der gehört wohl auch zu den Schweinen, wie bei Orsen Welles Buch "Farm der Tiere". ^^


----------



## Don_Mokwai (18. September 2009)

nicht meine eigene worte , aber genau das was ich davon denke

Der Treibhaus-Schwindel

Die Medien vermitteln den Eindruck, dass die Theorie vom globalen Treibhauseffekt wissenschaftlicher Konsens sei. Der Eindruck entsteht umso mehr, als man Kritiker davon leicht als Lobbyisten der Kohle- und Ölindustrie brandmarken kann. Doch nur weil diese Industrien ein wirtschaftliches Interesse an der Ablehnung dieser Theorie haben, heißt das nicht, dass ihre Einwände falsch sein müssen. Vielmehr erweist sich die Treibhaus-Theorie bei genauerer Betrachtung nicht nur ihrerseits als interessengesteuert, sondern nachweislich auch als physikalische Unmöglichkeit, weshalb sie in Wahrheit von der Mehrheit der Klimatologen abgelehnt wird. 



Globaler Treibhauseffekt physikalisch unmöglich

Kein Körper, der wie die Erde unaufhörlich Energie nach außen abstrahlt, kann sich in einer kälteren Umgebung von selbst erwärmen oder auch nur seine Mitteltemperatur erhöhen, dies würde gegen das physikalische Gesetz verstoßen, das durch den zweiten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik beschrieben wird. Die Treibhaustheoretiker behaupten nun Folgendes: Nach der Umwandlung der Sonnenstrahlen in Wärme wird deren Abstrahlung in etwa 6 Kilometern Höhe durch CO2 gehindert, da dieses die Wärmestrahlung aufsaugen (absorbieren) und wieder auf die Erde reflektieren würde. So würde es zu einem Treibhauseffekt kommen, ähnlich wie bei einem in der Sonne geparkten Autos. Klingt einleuchtend, ist es aber nicht. Das Auto kühlt sich nämlich sofort wieder ab und nimmt die Umgebungstemperatur an, wenn die Strahlung nach Sonnenuntergang zurückgegangen ist.


In der Atmosphäre einen Treibhauseffekt zu erwarten, ist auch deshalb unsinnig, weil die Erwärmung innerhalb eines landwirtschaftlichen Treibhauses oder eines Autos nicht durch die Reflexionseigenschaften des verwendeten Glases zustande kommt, sondern durch die fehlende Luftzufuhr, welche die vom aufgeheizten Raum abgestrahlte Wärme kühlen würde. Diese „Luftzufuhr" ist für die Erde aber gegeben. (1) Man denke auch an die gewaltigen Wärmepuffer der Ozeane, die rund eine Million mal mehr Masse als die Atmosphäre besitzen. 
CO2 kann keine Erwärmung bewirkenDoch selbst wenn man von einer möglichen Erderwärmung durch atmosphärische Reflexion ausgeht, könnte diese aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht durch CO2 stattfinden. Zuerst einmal muss man wissen, dass der CO2-Anteil in der Atmosphäre nur 0,035 Prozent beträgt, also im Zehntausendstelbereich liegt, und schon von daher nicht als „Treibhausglas" auftreten kann. 

Des Weiteren kann eine Wärmereflexion nur stattfinden, wenn das CO2 die von der Erde abgestrahlte Sonnenenergie nicht vollständig durchlässt, sondern teilweise absorbiert. CO2 absorbiert aber die Sonnenenergie bei einer Temperatur von -73,5 Grad. „Sich von hier eine Klimaerwärmung zu erwarten ist schlicht absurd, wenn man nicht an ein Perpetuum Mobile der zweiten Art glaubt, daran nämlich, dass Wärme von Kalt nach Warm fließt und zusätzlich noch Arbeit (Erwärmung in Form von Bewegung der Moleküle) leistet" (2). Da CO2 also die Sonnenenergie in einem Bereich absorbiert, in dem der gesamte Infrarot-Anteil (also Wärme) dieser Sonnenenergie bereits aufgehoben ist, bedeutet dies freilich auch, dass zusätzliches CO2 in der Luft nicht bewirken könnte, dass noch mehr Wärme absorbiert wird.

CO2-Gehalt folgt dem Klima – nicht umgekehrt


Feinanalysen von Eisbohrkernen zeigen, dass es in der Erdgeschichte massive Schwankungen des CO2-Gehalts gegeben hat – also durchaus ohne menschliches Zutun. Dabei gab es auch Zeiten, in denen hohe CO2-Konzentrationen mit sehr niedrigen Temperaturen einhergegangen sind. Vor allem kann man, unter anderem, anhand der Eisanalysen sehen, dass die Schwankungen des CO2-Gehalts immer eine Folge der Temperaturschwankungen sind und nicht umgekehrt. Der Anstieg des CO2-Gehalts folgt der Erwärmung in einem zeitlichen Abstand von etwa 6 Monaten und als grober Zyklus in einem Abstand von rund 800 bis 1000 Jahren. (3)Jetzige Erwärmung ist zyklisch und nichts Ungewöhnliches


Tatsächlich hat es bis vor kurzem eine Klimaerwärmung gegeben. Seit dem Jahr 2002 hat allerdings, entgegen der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung, keine Erwärmung mehr stattgefunden (Quelle). Bei einer neuen Untersuchung von Eiskerndaten aus Grönland stieß der Klimatologe Stefan Rahmstorf auf einen Zyklus von 1470 Jahren, der für die letzte Erwärmung verantwortlich gemacht werden kann (4). Aber ist das dramatisch? Allein in den letzten 1000 Jahren wurde die momentane Durchschnittstemperatur bereits zehn mal erreicht und übertroffen – ohne anhaltende Konsequenzen für unser Ökosystem. Seit 1900 hat nachweislich die mittlere Häufigkeit von Unwettern, Hitze und Kältewellen abgenommen. An der Gesamtzahl der aufgezeichneten Hurrikans zum Beispiel lässt sich ein Zyklus von 25-40 Jahren und kein langfristiger Trend ablesen (5). Man muss also die jetzige leichte Erwärmung im größeren Maßstab betrachten und mit den Klimazyklen der Vergangenheit vergleichen. 
Viele Klimatologen setzen ihre alarmierenden Messreien um 1860 an, als gerade die sogenannte kleine Eiszeit an ihr Ende kam, nach der es naturgemäß wärmer wurde. Dabei trat der stärkere Anstieg der Erwärmung schon vor 1940 auf, also vor den meisten vom Menschen erzeugten CO2-Emissionen. Vor dieser kleinen Eiszeit gab es auch eine Warmperiode, die sogenannte mittelalterliche Warmzeit. In dieser Zeit wurden zum Beispiel Island und Grönland durch die Wikinger besiedelt, das Packeis zog sich zurück und in England und Grönland wurde Wein angebaut. In Island wuchsen Eichen und man baute Wein, Weizen und Gerste an. Angesichts solcher Zyklen wird verständlich, dass eine Veränderung von Klimamittelwerten, wie häufig dargestellt, keine Umweltkatastrophe bedeuten muss.UN benutzen falsche Daten

Der Klimabericht der Vereinten Nationen, auf den sich viele berufen, fällt deshalb so alarmierend aus, weil dafür die sogenannte „Hockey-Stick-Graphik" verwendet wurde. Diese Graphik zeigt unsere jetzige Erwärmung als ein in den letzten tausend Jahren einmaliges Phänomen. Sie wird immer wieder kritiklos zitiert, doch es hat sich längst herausgestellt, dass sie auf einem falschen Algorithmus basiert. So stützt sie sich zu 70 Prozent auf die Baumring-Daten einer einzigen nordamerikanischen Baumart. Ohne die Verwendung dieses Baumes ergibt sich schon eine völlig andere Klimakurve, eine, die zum Beispiel auch die mittelalterliche Warmzeit anzeigt. (6)

Was die Klimahochrechnungen für die Zukunft betrifft, so beruhen diese meist auf spekulativen Computer-Modellen ohne objektiven wissenschaftlichen Wert. Diplom-Meteorologe Dr. phil. Wolfgang Thüne entlarvt die unzureichende Aussagekraft derartige Modelle, indem er aufzeigt, dass die Entwicklung, die sie nachträglich für die letzten Jahre berechnet haben, nicht eingetreten ist. (7)

Die Sonne ist für das Klima verantwortlich 

Bei der Debatte um die globale Erwärmung wird völlig außer Acht gelassen, dass die thermischen Verhältnisse auf unserer Erde durch die Sonne bestimmt sind. Einer, der dies genauer untersucht hat, ist zum Beispiel der Physiker Henrik Svensmark vom dänischen Weltrauminstitut, der in akribischer Kleinarbeit eine erstaunliche Übereinstimmung zwischen den regelmäßigen Veränderungen der Sonne und dem Temperaturverlauf auf der Erde beweist. Demnach verhält es sich folgendermaßen: Vermehrte Sonnenaktivität, die sich am Sonnenwind und am Kommen und Gehen der Sonnenflecken ablesen lässt, bläst den Strom kosmischer Teilchen hinweg. Dadurch gibt es weniger Kristallisationskeime für die Wolkenbildung in der irdischen Atmosphäre und die Temperatur steigt an. So konnte man feststellen, dass die Temperaturschwankungen der Erdatmosphäre genau dem Muster der Sonnen-Fluktuationen entsprechen. Die anfängliche Skepsis und Verachtung aus dem Kreis der etablierten Wissenschaft ist einer breiten Anerkennung von Svensmark und seiner mittlerweile vielfach bestätigten Theorie gewichen. Theodor Landscheid stellte sogar eine Wechselwirkung zwischen dem Sonnenmagnetismus und den Magmaströmen im Erdinnern fest, also einen Einfluss der Sonne auf die vulkanische und seismische Aktivität der Erde. (8) 

Eine internationale Forschergruppe um Sami K. Solanki vom Max-Planck-Institut für Sonnensystemforschung hat im Jahr 2004 durch Analyse von Jahrtausende alten Bäumen und Polareis erstmals die Aktivität der Sonne im Verlauf der letzten 11400 Jahre rekonstruiert. Das Ergebnis: Die Sonne ist seit 60 Jahren so aktiv, wie in den letzten 8000 Jahren nicht mehr und ist damit der eigentliche Grund für die jüngste Klimaerwärmung (9). Das erklärt auch, warum zur Zeit simultan auf fast allen Planeten unseres Sonnensystems ein Temperaturanstieg zu verzeichnen ist (10), auf dem Mars zum Beispiel schmelzen die Polkappen momentan ungewöhnlich schnell – auch ohne Menscheneinfluss (11). Im Vergleich mit den Zyklen der Vergangenheit gehen die Wissenschaftler davon aus, dass dieser Erwärmungsprozess nur noch wenige Jahrzehnte andauern wird. 


Die NutznießerDurch die Tatsache, dass große Ölkonzerne Wissenschaftlern Geld angeboten haben, um die Klima-Theorie der UN zu widerlegen, kann man jeden Widerstand gegen diese Theorie freilich allzu leicht in Verruf bringen. Doch man bedenke, dass der Klimareport der UN selbst teilweise vom Multimilliardär und Medienmogul Ted Turner finanziert worden ist. Turner, der 1999 Teilnehmer der konspirativen Bilderberger-Konferenz war (12), ist ein glühender Anhänger der Theorie von der menschengemachten Erwärmung und vertrat in einem Interview mit dem Audubon Magazine die Auffassung: „Ein 95prozentiger Rückgang [der Erdbevölkerung] vom jetzigen Niveau wäre ideal." Mit einem Stiftungsgeld von einer Milliarde Dollar rief er die United Nations Foundation ins Leben (13), die nun auch den UN-Klimabericht mitfinanzierte. Es ist kaum vorstellbar, dass der frühere Chef von AOL und Time Warner den UN eine Milliarde Dollar spendet, ohne sie inhaltlich zu beeinflussen.Untersuchungen Wolfgang Thünes zufolge wurde die Theorie vom globalen Treibhauseffekt ursprünglich von der Atom-Lobby in die Welt gesetzt, um auf diese Weise die herkömmliche Stromerzeugung als den Klima-Buhmann zu diskreditieren (14). Mittlerweile scheint die Theorie vor allem dazu benutzt zu werden, um manche Staaten mit CO2-Quoten wirtschaftlich zu behindern und am Boden zu halten. Der Hauptproduzent von CO2, die USA, halten sich ohnehin an keine Abkommen und haben so einen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil gegenüber den Staaten, welche die Klimavereinbarungen einhalten. 

Die Theorie vom globalen Treibhauseffekt ermöglicht die Schaffung einer Art weltweiten Planwirtschaft, durch politische Vorgaben bestimmter CO2-Obergrenzen und durch den Handel mit CO2-Emissionsrechten. Sie ermöglicht neue Steuereinnahmequellen unter dem Deckmantel einer Ökosteuer und schafft durch konjunkturelle Klimarettungsprgramme neue Absatzmärkte. Die EU hat zum Beispiel entschieden, ab 2009 normale Glühbirnen in britischen Haushalten zu verbieten. Die Energiesparlampen sparen aber nicht nur wenig Energie ein, sie beinhalten auch giftige Stoffe, die von der EU selbst verboten worden sind, und erzeugen Elektrosmog (15). Die vehemente Propagierung eines Klimaschutzes seitens der Regierungen dient auch der Verschleierung der echten Umweltverbrechen, die von Mega-Konzernen und dem wissenschaftlichen Establishment unter Rückendeckung derselben Regierungen begangen werden. Während Glühbirnen verboten werden, werden Verseuchungen durch genetisch manipulierte Pflanzen und Tiere, Giftmüll, bizarre Klonexperimente, der Einsatz von Uranmunition und die Abholzung der Regenwälder weiter zugelassen. Auch das Problem der wirklich umweltschädlichen Stoffe in den Abgasen der Industrie, der Autos und Flugzeuge wird verschleiert, indem immer auf das CO2 verwiesen wird, das eigentlich ein lebenswichtiges Gas und überhaupt kein Schadstoff ist. 

Letztendlich führen die von der Politik angebotenen „Lösungsansätze" zu einer Regulierung persönlichen Verhaltens, zu einer Einschränkung von Mobilität und Reisefreiheit und zur Rechtfertigung von Überwachung und Kontrolle – alles im Namen des Umweltschutzes. Der britische Finanzminister Gordon Brown sagte am 13. März 2007, wir bräuchten eine „Neue Weltordnung", um dem Klimawandel beizukommen (16). Und schon 1975 hieß es in der Eröffnungsrede einer Klima-Konferenz des Fogarty International Centers: „[Es geht darum], daß stimuliert wird, die notwendigen Opfer zu erbringen. Es ist deswegen wichtig, unsere Aufmerksamkeit auf die Betonung großer möglicher Gefahren für die Menschheit zu konzentrieren" (17). 

Die Tatsache, dass Katastrophen-Szenarien eine Kontrollmöglichkeit durch Angst bedeuten, kann auch als Erklärung dafür angesehen werden, dass das Pentagon einen einschlägigen Think Tank engagierte, um sich Szenarien einer Klimabedrohung und Gegenmaßnahmen ausarbeiten zu lassen (18) und dass dubiose Milliardäre wie Ted Turner und Gary Comer die Verkündigung der Klimakatastrophe zu ihrer Herzensangelegenheit gemacht haben.

Warum die Wahrheit nicht vordringt

Warum aber spielen so viele dieses Spiel mit? Professor Dr. Dr. Hans Hompesch bemerkte dazu in einem Leserbrief: „Ein mit Umweltschutzgedanken angetriebenes 'Klimakatastrophenkarussel' [...] wird in Fahrt gehalten: Unter anderem von Politikern, die keine Gelegenheit zur Profilierung auslassen; von verschiedenen Forschungsinstituten, bei denen Kosten und Personalstopp nun weniger Themen sind, ganz zu schweigen von Profilierungsmöglichkeiten; durch Ökoinstitute, bei denen die Klimakatastrophe einen nicht unwesentlichen Anteil an ihrer Existenz ausmacht, durch Meteorologen und andere Wissenschaftler, die vom Frust früherer Jahre erlöst und zum begehrten Fachmann werden mit wesentlich erweitertem Messgerätepark. Hinzu kommen Gesellschaften, Vereine und Stiftungen, die ein zusätzliches Identifikationsobjekt gefunden und damit weitere Argumente für Mitglieder- und Spendenwerbung haben, sowie nicht zu vergessen - Journalisten, die zu gefragten und beachteten Fachreportern geworden sind."(19) Hinzu kommt, dass Journalisten in unserer reizüberfluteten Zeit Horrormeldungen einfach besser verkaufen, was zu gewissen Katastrophentrends führt. 
In den 60er und 70er Jahren drehte sich der Katastrophentrend in der Wissenschaft um eine globale Abkühlung. „Die Abkühlung hat schon hunderttausende Menschen getötet. Wenn sie weiter voranschreitet und keine Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, wird sie weltweite Hungernöte, weltweites Chaos und Weltkrieg hervorrufen und das kann alles noch vor dem Jahr 2000 eintreffen", sagte zum Beispiel Lowell Ponte 1976 in „The Cooling" und Paul R. Ehrlich sechs Jahre früher zum selben Thema: „In zehn Jahren werden alle bedeutenden Lebewesen im Meer ausgelöscht sein." (20)Heute ist es die Treibhaus-Theorie, die zu einer Art Ideologie geworden ist, die zur Political Correctness dazugehört. Wie weit der Glaube daran bereits zu einer Frage der richtigen Moral gemacht worden ist und damit der objektiven wissenschaftlichen Diskussion entgleitet, zeigt ein Artikel in den Boston News, in dem Ellen Goodman die „Globalen-Erwärmungs-Leugner" mit Holocaust-Leugnern vergleicht (21). Dabei wird übersehen, dass man durchaus für die Reduzierung von Schadstoffen, für regenerative Energien, für Energie-Einsparung und Umweltschutz und gegen die Politik der Ölkonzerne sein kann und trotzdem die Treibhaus-Theorie aus wissenschaftlichen Gründen ablehnen kann. Sobald in der öffentlichen Debatte in solchen Fragen keine Differenzierung stattfindet, wird es gefährlich, weil es dann möglich wird, alle Andersdenkenden schlicht als Anhänger einer falschen Moral schlecht zumachen und mit einer Lehrmeinung Macht auszuüben.

Die „Political-Correctness-Keule" machte auch der tschechiche Präsident Vaclav Klaus in einem Interview dafür verantwortlich, dass Wissenschaftler und Politiker mit ihrem Zweifel nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gehen. Er sagte: „Die globale Erwärmung ist ein falscher Mythos und alle ernsthaften Personen und Wissenschaftler sagen das. Es ist nicht angemessen auf das Gremium der UN zu verweisen. Der IPCC ist keine wissenschaftliche Institution: Er ist ein politischer Körper, eine Art Nichtregierungsorganisation mit grüner Tendenz. Er ist weder ein Forum neutraler Wissenschaftler noch eine ausgewogene wissenschaftliche Gruppe."(22) 

Mehrheit der Wissenschaftler lehnt Theorie ab


Zum Glück ließen sich nicht alle Wissenschaftler des von den UN eingesetzten IPCC („Zwischenstaatlicher Ausschuss für Klimaänderungen"), der für den Klimareport verantwortlich ist, ihre Unabhängigkeit nehmen. So trat Dr. Chris Landsea vom IPCC zurück, denn: „Ich persönlich kann nicht mit gutem Gewissen weiterhin an einem Prozess teilzunehmen, den ich sowohl als motiviert durch vorgefasste Agenden als auch als wissenschaftlich unsolide ansehe." (23)Eine Umfrage der Gallup Organisationen in den USA ergab, dass nur 17 Prozent der Mitglieder der Meteorologischen Gesellschaft und der Amerikanischen Geophysikalischen Gesellschaft glauben, dass die Erwärmung im 20. Jahrhundert die Folge von Treibhausgas-Emissionen sei (24). Erst kürzlich schrieben 41 Wissenschaftler an den "Telegraph" und versicherten, dass sie vom Konsens über die globale Erwärmung nicht überzeugt seien. (25)


Der prominenteste Klimatologe des amerikanischen Wetterkanals, James Spann, sagte kürzlich: „Ich bin seit 1978 in der betrieblichen Klimatologie und ich kenne dutzende und dutzende von Meteorologen im ganzen Land.... Ich kenne keinen einzigen TV-Meteorologen, der der menschengemachten Global-Warming-Hysterie Glauben schenkt. Ich weiß, dass es ein paar da draußen geben muss, aber ich kann sie nicht finden... Milliarden von Dollars fließen in die Geldbeutel, die auf den Global-Warming-Zug aufspringen..." (26)
Timothy Ball, ehemaliger Professor für Klimatologie sagte ebenfalls vor kurzem: "Die globale Erwärmung, wie wir sie kennen, existiert nicht. Und ich bin nicht der einzige, der den Menschen die Augen öffnet, dass sie die Wahrheit sehen. Aber wenige hören hin, trotz der Tatsache, dass ich einer der ersten kanadischen Doktoren für Klimatologie war und einen erheblichen Hintergrund in Klimatologie habe, besonders in der Rekonstruktion des historischen Klimas... Wenige hören hin, obwohl ich einen Doctor of Science von der Universität von London habe und Klimatologie-Professor an der Universität von Winnipeg war. Aus irgendeinem Grund (eigentlich aus vielen) hört die Welt nicht zu...Das ist in der Tat die größte Täuschung in der Geschichte der Wissenschaft. Das beweist, dass Konsens kein wissenschaftlicher Fakt ist. Was ich in meinem persönlichen Leben während der letzten Jahre erlebt habe, lässt mich verstehen, warum die meisten Menschen sich dafür entscheiden, die Wahrheit nicht auszusprechen: Die Sicherheit des Arbeitsplatzes und die Angst vor Repressalien." (27)




Quellen: 
(1) Genaue physikalische Beschreibung: http://www.physik.tu-freiberg.de/~wwwan/forschung/hb_atmosphaereneffekt2005.pdf
(2) So Wolfgang Thüne in: Freispruch für CO2. Wie ein Molekül die Phantasie von Experten gleichschaltet. Wiesbaden 2002.
(3) Siehe auch: http://www.biokurs.de/treibhaus/treibhgl2.htm
(4) Originalpublikation in den „Geophysical Research Letters": http://www.pik-potsdam.de/~stefan/Publications/Journals/rahmstorf_grl_2003.pdf
(5) Siehe auch: http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/tcfaq/G4.html
(6) Zur ausführlichen, wissenschaftlichen Widerlegung dieser Graphik siehe: http://www.tu-berlin.de/~kehl/project/lv-twk/002-holozaen-2000jahre.htm
(7) Wolfgang Thüne: Der Treibhaus-Schwindel. Saarbrücken 1998.
(8) http://www.wikiservice.at/demo/wiki.cgi?SonnenwetterII/TeilB
(9) Siehe Presseinformation der Max-Planck-Gesellschaft: http://www.mpg.de/bilderBerichteDokumente/dokumentation/pressemitteilungen/2004/pressemitteilung20041026/index.html
(10) Ausführlich ausgeführt für die einzelen Planeten: http://www.prisonplanet.com/articles/november2006/161106suvjupiter.htm
(11) http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/weltall/0,1518,375870,00.html
(12) http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=17083
(13) http://www.maximsnews.com/1006mnunoctober10102006111.htm
(14) Siehe Wolfgang Thüne: Der Treibhaus-Schwindel.
(15) http://www.risiko-elektrosmog.de/Elektrosmog/Wohnung/Energiesparlampen.htm
(16) http://www.labour.org.uk/index.php?id=news2005&ux_news[id]=gbclimatechangegreen&no_cache=1
(17) So sprach die Anthropologin Magred Mead. Quelle: DHEW Publication Nr. (NIH)77-1065, Washington Dc.:US-Government Printing Office.
(18) Näheres dazu: http://observer.guardian.co.uk/international/story/0,6903,1153513,00.html
(19) F.A.Z. vom 18.05.1996. 
(20) Weitere Zitate zur angeblichen Abkühlung: http://www.prisonplanet.com/articles/february2007/130207globalwarming.htm 
(21) http://www.boston.com/news/globe/editorial_opinion/oped/articles/2007/02/09/no_change_in_political_climate/
(22) http://newsbusters.org/node/10773
(23) http://sciencepolicy.colorado.edu/prometheus/archives/science_policy_general/000318chris_landsea_leaves.html
(24) http://www.google.com/notebook/public/01292418318975032599/BDTncIgoQqKGL-rMh
(25) Liste der protestierenden Wissenschaftler: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/opinion/main.jhtml?xml=/opinion/2006/04/23/dtlettersigs23.xml
(26) Zit. nach: http://www.prisonplanet.com/articles/february2007/130207globalwarming.htm
(27) Ebenda. 

Literatur : 
- Argus: Die Klimakatastrophe - was ist dran? Jena 2007.
- Bachmann, Hartmut: Die Lüge der Klimakatastrophe. Das gigantischste Betrugwerk der Neuzeit. Manipulierte Angst als Mittel zur Macht. Berlin 2007. 
- Blüchel, Kurt: Der Klimaschwindel. Erderwärmung, Treibhauseffekt, Klimawandel - die Fakten. München 2007.
- Böttiger, Helmut: Klimawandel. Gewissheit oder politische Machenschaft? Petersberg 2008.
- Brune, Wolfgang: Athmosphäreneffekt, Klimabedingung und wie der Mensch durch seine Wirtschaftstätigkeit das Klima der Erde mitgestaltet. Leipzig 2009.
- Calder, Nigel: Die launische Sonne. Widerlegte Klimatheorien. Wiesbaden. 1997. 
- Gerlich, G.: Die physikalischen Grundlagen der Treibhauseffekte. In: Europäische Akademie für Umweltfragen e.V. Tübingen 1996. S. 115-148. 
- Geise, Gernot L.: CO2. Die Klimakatastrophe und andere Ungereimtheiten. So werden wir belogen. Daten und Fakten. München 2007.
- Limburg, Michael: Klimahysterie - was ist dran? Der neue Nairobi-Report über Klimawandel, Klimaschwindel und Klimawahn. Jena 2009. 
- Lüdecke, Horst-Joachim: CO2 und Klimaschutz. Fakten, Irrtümer. Politik. Bonn 2007.
- Maxeiner, Dirk: Hurra wir retten die Welt. Wie Politik und Medien mit der Klimaforschung umspringen. Wjs Verlag 2007.
- Reichert, Georg: CO2 – Mythos des 21. Jahrhunderts. ISBN 978-3-00-021062-4 
- Thüne, Wolfgang: Der Treibhaus-Schwindel. Saarbrücken 1998. 
- Ders.: Freispruch für CO2. Wie ein Molekül die Phantasien von Experten gleichschaltet. Wiesbaden 2002. 
- Weber, Gerd R.: Treibhauseffekt. Klimakatastrophe oder Medienpsychose? Wiesbaden 1992. 


Siehe auch: 

"Der Klimaschwindel" - eine RTL-Reportage:
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-284191183500847565&q=Klima%2BSchwindel

Der CO2-Schwindel: 
http://www.dieneueepoche.com/articles/2007/03/31/104126.html

Der Schwindel mit dem Emissionshandel:
http://www.epochtimes.de/articles/2007/05/16/120128.html

Zur Problematik von Computermodellen: 
http://stern.de/wissenschaft/natur/:Computermodelle-Raten/591146.html 

Weitere Infos zum Thema Klimaschwindel: 
http://www.klimanotizen.de
http://www.klimaskeptiker.info
http://www.klima-ueberraschung.de
http://www.oekologismus.de
http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu
http://www.konrad-fischer-info.de/7boet3.htm


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Don_Mokwai schrieb:


> MEGA FULL QUOTE!!!




Genau das mein ich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich danke für die Infos, für die Allgemeinheit, die es interessiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/verbeugt sich huldvoll vor wahrer Größe


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Was ich nie verstanden habe ist folgendes: alle sagen immer, dass wenn die Polarkappen schmelzen, der Meeresspiegel ansteigt. Der Nordpol an sich, ist aber nichts anderes als ein Eiswürfel, der im Wasser liegt. Im Grunde liegt er ja mit seiner gesamten Masse da drin. 

Wenn ich ein Glas mit eiswürfeln bestücke und bis zum rand mit Wasser fülle, und die Eiswürfel schmelzen, läuft das Glas doch auch nicht über. Also warum sollte der Meeresspiegel dann ansteigen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was ich nie verstanden habe ist folgendes: alle sagen immer, dass wenn die Polarkappen schmelzen, der Meeresspiegel ansteigt. Der Nordpol an sich, ist aber nichts anderes als ein Eiswürfel, der im Wasser liegt. Im Grunde liegt er ja mit seiner gesamten Masse da drin.
> 
> Wenn ich ein Glas mit eiswürfeln bestücke und bis zum rand mit Wasser fülle, und die Eiswürfel schmelzen, läuft das Glas doch auch nicht über. Also warum sollte der Meeresspiegel dann ansteigen?



Das liegt daran, dass es eben NICHT ein einfacher Eiswürfel ist... es ist genug Landmasse da oben...
Und als generelle Info... Natürliche Klimaveränderungen, wie sie durchaus existieren, laufen über hunderte und tausenden von Jahren und nicht in Jahrzehnten ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

